# Millonaria de 45 años detenida por follarse a chaval de 14 años



## Erebus. (2 Jul 2022)

Glamorous heiress, 45, charged with having sex with 14-year-old boy four times in one day


Australian horse heiress Savannah Daisley has been saddled with what Judge Jaqueline Milledge declared “quite disturbing” allegations.




nypost.com


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Jul 2022)

Normal. Que la encierren


----------



## corolaria (2 Jul 2022)

Ese cabronazo va a tener muchos años por delante para recordar la suerte que tuvo mientras su amigos de entonces se mataban a pajas.


----------



## corolaria (2 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Normal. Que la encierren



Invidriosa.


----------



## LuismarpIe (2 Jul 2022)

Qué necesidad tendrá esa señora de meterse en esos berzales!


----------



## Zbigniew (2 Jul 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Ese cabronazo va a tener muchos años por delante para recordar la suerte tuvo mientras su amigos de entonces se mataban a pajas.



Sobre todo por la guita que le caera,digo yo.No he leído la noticia.Follarse a eso es lo de menos


----------



## Tocomotxo (2 Jul 2022)

solo 4 veces? soy yo ese chaval...


----------



## Orooo (2 Jul 2022)

Pero el chaval era maricon?


----------



## NXT (2 Jul 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Glamorous heiress, 45, charged with having sex with 14-year-old boy four times in one day
> 
> 
> Australian horse heiress Savannah Daisley has been saddled with what Judge Jaqueline Milledge declared “quite disturbing” allegations.
> ...


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (2 Jul 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Qué necesidad tendrá esa señora de meterse en esos berzales!



Que le gustan muy tiernecitos, cual si de un donut a nueve días de caducar se tratase.


----------



## Turek (2 Jul 2022)

4 veces???


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Jul 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Invidriosa.



Los críos a jugar a las casita, joder


----------



## corolaria (2 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Los críos a jugar a las casita, joder




Un chaval normal, con 14 años ya no es un crío.
Y los de ahora, posiblemente en determinados temas, sepan más que tú y que yo.


----------



## Th89 (2 Jul 2022)

Cambias millonario por millonaria y chaval por chavala y tienes hasta tuit de Irena Montera del escándalo.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Jul 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Un chaval normal, con 14 años ya no es un crío.



No tienes mucho contacto con críos, se ve


----------



## AEM (2 Jul 2022)

Castración química o cárcel


----------



## Zumo de dinosaurio (2 Jul 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Un chaval normal, con 14 años ya no es un crío.
> Y los de ahora, posiblemente en determinados temas, sepan más que tú y que yo.



Tan sólo un pederasta puede interesarse en un crío de 14 años una vez que ya peine canas.


----------



## Apocalipsis (2 Jul 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Ese cabronazo va a tener muchos años por delante para recordar la suerte que tuvo mientras su amigos de entonces se mataban a pajas.



Sobretodo por la indemnización que le va a sacar...

Cuanto podrá pagar esa millonaria para evitar la cárcel?

Además es que tiene pinta de estar muy buena.

Sin duda un Sex Jackpot en toda regla!


----------



## corolaria (2 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No tienes mucho contacto con críos, se ve



Antes de esa edad ya tuve contacto conmigo mismo.
Y sí, me mataba a pajas, como todos mis amigos, y tenía fantasías sexuales hasta con el 1 2 3 de la Bombi aquella.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Jul 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Antes de esa edad ya tuve contacto conmigo mismo.
> Y sí, me mataba a pajas, como todos mis amigos, y tenía fantasías sexuales hasta con el 1 2 3 de la Bombi aquella.



Un imberbe de catorce años en un imberbe, le pique o no el pitilín. A esa edad son críos mentales todavía, aunque te han las hormonas por las nubes


----------



## corolaria (2 Jul 2022)

Zumo de dinosaurio dijo:


> Tan sólo un pederasta puede interesarse en un crío de 14 años una vez que ya peine canas.




Y tan sólo un castrado, abducido y acomplejado puede referirse a un adolescente que ya hace un año o más que se afeita, como a un crío.


----------



## panizal (2 Jul 2022)

La foto de inicio lleva a engaño, estaba muy buena cuando tenía 20 y pico. La de abajo es más cercana a la actualidad. Al chaval lo *violó* el cachalote enmurado que se ve en la foto de la derecha.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (2 Jul 2022)

El chaval lo va a recordar toda su vida en el buen sentido.
Ella también, pero en el malo.


----------



## Esse est deus (2 Jul 2022)

Con 14 una vieja de 45 así es la bomba, un golpe de fortuna. Con 45, una de más de 25 años te genera rechazo.

Para todo lo demás, Mastercard.


----------



## Saco de papas (2 Jul 2022)

Y los que se habrá pasado por la piedra, ese sería otro de una larga lista.


----------



## Esse est deus (2 Jul 2022)

panizal dijo:


> La foto de inicio lleva a engaño, estaba muy buena cuando tenía 20 y pico. La de abajo es más cercana a la actualidad. Al chaval lo *violó* el cachalote enmurado que se ve en la foto de la derecha.



Ese cachalote es una hormigonera de placer para un salido de 14.


----------



## corolaria (2 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Un imberbe de catorce años en un imberbe, le pique o no el pitilín. A esa edad son críos mentales todavía, aunque te han las hormonas por las nubes



Qué parte te has perdido de que con trece y catorce años hay tíos y tías que ya están completamente desarrollados sexualmente.

Y no me cuentes la milonga de que por un camino va el cuerpo y y por otro la mentalidad, porque si lo observas bien, son la misma cosa.


----------



## andresitozgz (2 Jul 2022)

Versión mujer viola a menor:

Una mujer glamurosa detenida por tener sexo 4 veces con un hombre de 14 años

Versión hombre viola a menor:

Un hombre depravado detenido por violar hasta en 4 ocasiones a una niña de 14 años


----------



## aretai (2 Jul 2022)

No comprendo a aquellos que dicen que el chaval ha tenido suerte. Son 14 años, un momento en el que el pensamiento abstracto no está formado (y hoy día menos aún). Ahora va una tipa con vete tú a saber que parafilias y el chaval descubre lo sexual de manera torcida y viciada -nocivo-.


----------



## eltonelero (2 Jul 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Ese cabronazo va a tener muchos años por delante para recordar la suerte que tuvo mientras su amigos de entonces se mataban a pajas.



Todos estamos de acuerdo que el chaval habra gozado como un cabrón pero si quieren igualdad pues también en la ley.
Si tener sexo con una chica de 16-17 años es abuso de menores con un chortino de 14 pues es incluso peor (ya que con 14 años por muy chad que seas aun eres un crio)


----------



## eltonelero (2 Jul 2022)

aretai dijo:


> No comprendo a aquellos que dicen que el chaval ha tenido suerte. Son 14 años, un momento en el que el pensamiento abstracto no está formado (y hoy día menos aún). Ahora va una tipa con vete tú a saber que parafilias y el chaval descubre lo sexual de manera torcida y viciada -nocivo-.



Repito, me parece bien que la detengan, pero la cruda realidad que para un chaval de 14 años estrenarse sexualmente por todo lo grande el único trauma que le puede crear, es que luego lo no lo tenga tan facil para follar.


----------



## Esse est deus (2 Jul 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Qué parte te has perdido de que con trece y catorce años hay tíos y tías que ya están completamente desarrollados.
> 
> Y no me cuentes la milonga de que por un camino va el cuerpo y y por otro la mentalidad, porque si lo observas bien, son la misma cosa.



Con 14, aunque seas un mico rijoso, el humano no está maduro para la sexualidad, bueno, especialmente un hombre. Esa es una realidad impepinable. Otra cosa es que el deseo ya esté en marcha forzada. 

18 años para las hembras y 30 para los varones, la edad ideal para matrimoniar (sexo) que los antiguos sabios bien calcularon.


----------



## Decipher (2 Jul 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Con 14, aunque seas un mico rijoso, el humano no está maduro para la sexualidad, bueno, especialmente un hombre. Esa es una realidad impepinable. Otra cosa es que el deseo ya esté en marcha forzada.
> 
> 18 años para las hembras y 30 para los varones, la edad ideal para matrimoniar (sexo) que los antiguos sabios bien calcularon.



La idea de los 18 años es una idea muy moderna.


----------



## Esse est deus (2 Jul 2022)

aretai dijo:


> No comprendo a aquellos que dicen que el chaval ha tenido suerte. Son 14 años, un momento en el que el pensamiento abstracto no está formado (y hoy día menos aún). Ahora va una tipa con vete tú a saber que parafilias y el chaval descubre lo sexual de manera torcida y viciada -nocivo-.




Es tan cierto lo que dices como que ha sido un golpe de fortuna para el deseo del chaval. No son contradictorias.


----------



## Esse est deus (2 Jul 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> La idea de los 18 años es una idea muy moderna.



De los griegos para atrás también. Supongo que la modernidad será reiterante.


----------



## Decipher (2 Jul 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> De los griegos para atrás también. Supongo que la modernidad será reiterante.



Para atrás no. De hecho cuanto mas atrás te vas mas jóvenes eran las parejas. Y de los griegos no me constan limitaciones de edad para el sexo.


----------



## Turek (2 Jul 2022)

panizal dijo:


> La foto de inicio lleva a engaño, estaba muy buena cuando tenía 20 y pico. La de abajo es más cercana a la actualidad. Al chaval lo *violó* el cachalote enmurado que se ve en la foto de la derecha.



Está más follable todavía.
Hay crios con 14 que ya han mojado más que medio foro.
No digo que sea lo mejor, pero pasa más de lo que pensamos.


----------



## eltonelero (2 Jul 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> La idea de los 18 años es una idea muy moderna.



en realidad hasta entrado el siglo XIX lo normal era tios con posibles de treinta y tantos a 50s agenciarse chicas sobre los 16s...

Si podias pagar querías producto freco y para estar en su punto álgido durante 10 años ( hasta los veinticinco)


----------



## corolaria (2 Jul 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Con 14, aunque seas un mico rijoso, el humano no está maduro para la sexualidad, bueno, especialmente un hombre. Esa es una realidad impepinable. Otra cosa es que el deseo ya esté en marcha forzada.
> 
> 18 años para las hembras y 30 para los varones, la edad ideal para matrimoniar (sexo) que los antiguos sabios bien calcularon.




Eso vas y se lo cuentas a todos los millones de seres humanos que tienen relaciones sexuales ya en su adolescencia.
Y no hace falta irse tan lejos. Vete a cualquier pueblo de la España profunda y ya verás que en cuanto les pica, ya están follando como conejos.
Si ya era así hace más de cuarenta años, visto por mis propios ojos de virgen estirao y capitalino, qué no será ahora.


----------



## Decipher (2 Jul 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> en realidad hasta entrado el siglo XIX lo normal era tios con posibles de treinta y tantos a 50s agenciarse chicas sobre los 16s...
> 
> Si podias pagar querías producto freco y para estar en su punto álgido durante 10 años ( hasta los veinticinco)



Hombre lo de denominar como producto...pero si, y ellas tambien los preferian y los prefieren mayores, con mas recursos y estatus social. Por eso lo de la noticia es tan infrecuente.


----------



## Esse est deus (2 Jul 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Para atrás no. De hecho cuanto mas atrás te vas mas jóvenes eran las parejas. Y de los griegos no me constan limitaciones de edad para el sexo.



El progresismo y el material-historicismo es el que ha creado esos mitos que repites.


----------



## Decipher (2 Jul 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> El progresismo y el material-historicismo es el que ha creado esos mitos que repites.



Si y la antropologia y la arqueologia.


----------



## roquerol (2 Jul 2022)

Puto niño, que suerte ha tenido. Será el rey de la pandilla toda su vida.


----------



## Esse est deus (2 Jul 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Eso vas y se lo cuentas a todos los millones de seres humanos que tienen relacciones sexuales ya en su adolescencia.
> Y no hace falta irse tan lejos. Vete a cualquier pueblo de la España profunda y ya verás que en cuanto les pica, ya están follando como conejos.
> Si ya era así hace más de cuarenta años, visto por mis propios ojos de virgen estirao y capitalino, qué no será ahora.



Sin duda. La realidad es la que es. Yo hablo de otra cosa.


----------



## Esse est deus (2 Jul 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Si y la antropologia y la arqueologia.



Efectivamente, material-historicismo. Esas dos ramas que has mencionado son dos de las mejores siervas.


----------



## Esse est deus (2 Jul 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> Puto niño, que suerte ha tenido. Será el rey de la pandilla toda su vida.



Solo unos pocos años.


----------



## Decipher (2 Jul 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Efectivamente, material-historicismo. Esas dos ramas que has mencionado son dos de las mejores siervas.



A diferencia del melosacodelamanguismo, una disciplina mucho mas fiable. Ahora va a resultar que los hombre prehistóricos con una esperanza de vida reducida no tenian sexo hasta los 18.


----------



## Antiparticula (2 Jul 2022)

aretai dijo:


> No comprendo a aquellos que dicen que el chaval ha tenido suerte. Son 14 años, un momento en el que el pensamiento abstracto no está formado (y hoy día menos aún). Ahora va una tipa con vete tú a saber que parafilias y el chaval descubre lo sexual de manera torcida y viciada -nocivo-.



¿pero tú no te hacías pajas a los 14 años?

En fin.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (2 Jul 2022)

Irá él a la cárcel?


----------



## DOM + (2 Jul 2022)

Pues a la carcel, no?
No hay que darle muchas vueltas. Si es un tio estaba ya jodido. Igualdad coño


----------



## Burbujarras (2 Jul 2022)

NXT dijo:


>



Es la burguesía y el puritanismo usano que lo retrata así, no son los medios. Dejen de culpar conspiraciones internacionales cuando la culpa la tiene el típico equipo charo calvo lumpen palillero reprimido de toda la vida. El daily mail tiene la sección de comentarios de noticias de Ghislaine Maxwell lleno de gente inglesa flipando con cómo se las gastan los americanos con su nueva terminología para empurarla. Cuando alguien del grupo va por ahí contigo sin lisensia y sin contrato de matrimonio y sin el soborno de aduanas, los pijos hipócritas ambulance chasers te encierran décadas por traficar sexual y traficar humanos.


----------



## Avioncito (2 Jul 2022)

Espero que no haya sido el chaval el que la ha acusado, porque merecería no probar cabello de ángel en muchos años jsjajajajaja


----------



## jefe de la oposición (2 Jul 2022)

yo estas mierdas es que sencillamente no me las creo


----------



## ComTrololo (2 Jul 2022)

Es su madre?. No.
Es familiar?. No.
Se ha sentido coaccionado por que se lo follen 4 veces en un día?. No lo parece.
Ha salido traumatizado?. Sí, después de que se le cepille esa señora que no es fea y que tiene pasta, ahora se va a comer un mojón bien gordo.

Aquí cuando salió lo del Grey y el BDSM, todas mojando bragas pero como se lo hiciese un gordo de las harinas pues no (evidentemente), de hecho salió una noticia de un gordo feoncho que se hizo pasar por buenorro, se cepilló al ligue con el consentimiento de esta haciendo juegos sepsuales con antifaz para disfrutar del morbo y cuando se lo quitó ella (el antifaz) vió el orco de mordor y bueno.... el resto lo buscais. 

Pues esto es lo mismo, se lo ha follado la mujer del Grey y lo ha disfrutado (o eso parece).


----------



## vanderwilde (2 Jul 2022)

Anda que no ha tenido suerte el niño.

Como para que se dude si existe o no la suerte.


----------



## Avioncito (2 Jul 2022)

panizal dijo:


> La foto de inicio lleva a engaño, estaba muy buena cuando tenía 20 y pico. La de abajo es más cercana a la actualidad. Al chaval lo *violó* el cachalote enmurado que se ve en la foto de la derecha.



Cachalote?.
La tipa tendrá una avería en la cabeza, pero que tiene un viaje, bueno un viaje no, la gastarse el bonobus encima de ella, es un hecho.

Dejad las tias palo por favor


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Jul 2022)

Ufffff brutalmente a la madurita esa, melafo duramente.

Qué suerte el niñato. Envidia máxima del cabronazo.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Greeek MF (2 Jul 2022)

aretai dijo:


> No comprendo a aquellos que dicen que el chaval ha tenido suerte. Son 14 años, un momento en el que el pensamiento abstracto no está formado (y hoy día menos aún). Ahora va una tipa con vete tú a saber que parafilias y el chaval descubre lo sexual de manera torcida y viciada -nocivo-.



Estás ENFERMO.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Jul 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Qué parte te has perdido de que con trece y catorce años hay tíos y tías que ya están completamente desarrollados sexualmente.
> 
> Y no me cuentes la milonga de que por un camino va el cuerpo y y por otro la mentalidad, porque si lo observas bien, son la misma cosa.



Y también muchos con sindrome de down lo están, así que barra libre a tirarse mongolitos, que también están desarrollados sexualmente


----------



## Avioncito (2 Jul 2022)

aretai dijo:


> No comprendo a aquellos que dicen que el chaval ha tenido suerte. Son 14 años, un momento en el que el pensamiento abstracto no está formado (y hoy día menos aún). Ahora va una tipa con vete tú a saber que parafilias y el chaval descubre lo sexual de manera torcida y viciada -nocivo-.



El chaval no se va a ver en otra igual de que le pulan la lagartija 4 veces a empujones, en la vida.

Seguramente se lo vaya a recordar a sí mismo toda la vida y se acordará de ella en esos ratos que está solo o en la ducha jajajajajajaja


----------



## Baltasar G thang (2 Jul 2022)

Turek dijo:


> 4 veces???



para 14 años es poco
yo con catorce podia pelarmela 7 veces en una sola tarde sin problemas, cualquiera con 14 puede pillar a una de estas y tirarse el dia entero follandosela con unas pocas pausas de vez en cuando


----------



## Poseidón (2 Jul 2022)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> solo 4 veces? soy yo ese chaval...



En un dia! Esos son mas polvos que los de muchos foreros en un año.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (2 Jul 2022)

Melaf00000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Mahbes (2 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No tienes mucho contacto con críos, se ve



Tú.....sí?


----------



## ueee3 (2 Jul 2022)

@Coherente háblanos de este fenómeno.


----------



## Tocomotxo (2 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> En un dia! Esos son mas polvos que los de muchos foreros en un año.



Obviamente, pero tu has visto a la cierva?


----------



## Albertojosua (2 Jul 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Todos estamos de acuerdo que el chaval habra gozado como un cabrón pero si quieren igualdad pues también en la ley.
> Si tener sexo con una chica de 16-17 años es abuso de menores con un chortino de 14 pues es incluso peor (ya que con 14 años por muy chad que seas aun eres un crio)



En España no es delito, per se.


----------



## Play_91 (2 Jul 2022)

Esta seguro que en algún momento dijo a sus amigos que veía asqueroso que un hombre mayor se follase a una 18 añera.

Luego cuando ellas tienen 45 cambian las tornas y ya ven bien lo que antes veían mal.

El chaval es el puto amo, menudos polvos el cabrón, ya me hubiese gustado follarme de pequeño a una profesora jajaaj.


----------



## octopodiforme (2 Jul 2022)

Fuera políticos de las camas de la gente.


----------



## Poseidón (2 Jul 2022)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> Obviamente, pero tu has visto a la cierva?



Un poco vieja para uno de 14 pero coño, en peores plazas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Jul 2022)

IGNORE CLARO


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Jul 2022)

Pues a los catorce me desvirgué yo, como tanta gente en el mundo (y aún llegué tarde).

Qué puta manía de dejar que el Estado se meta en la cama de la gente.


----------



## Roberto Malone (2 Jul 2022)

Milfa se encapricha con chad-teen y éste aparte de hincharse, sacará pasta.

Con la edad de ese, yo ya tenía fantasías sexuales con un par de profesoras mayores de 40.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Jul 2022)

Mahbes dijo:


> Tú.....sí?



Pues claro. Tengo familia de esa edad, hijos de amigis y conocidos... Y son críos mentales


----------



## Antiparticula (2 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Ufffff brutalmente a la madurita esa, melafo duramente.
> 
> Qué suerte el niñato. Envidia máxima del cabronazo.



¿Por qué cuando los del Arandina se follaron a la niñata de quince años deseosa de polla de atleta ninguna mujer nunca hizo un comentario parecido a este?

No es que no hicieran el comentario es que no se les pasaría por la cabeza hacerlo.


La diferencia entre hombres y mujeres es BROOOOOOTAL.

Que no me vengan con igualdades.


----------



## Decipher (2 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Fuera políticos de las camas de la gente.



Son necesarias leyes que controlen el abuso a menores, el problema es que esas leyes se han vuelto desquiciadas y de doble rasero.


----------



## URULOK (2 Jul 2022)

Me pilla con 14 y tiene que sentarse cada 20 minutos en un bote de nívea


----------



## Greeek MF (2 Jul 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿Por qué cuando los del Arandina se follaron a la niñata de quince años deseosa de polla de atleta ninguna mujer nunca hizo un comentario parecido a este?
> 
> No es que no hicieran el comentario es que no se les pasaría por la cabeza hacerlo.
> 
> ...



Si lo más acojonante es que todas las mujeres se pasan el dia follando morbosamente con unos y con otros y no paran nunca, y luego los salidos somos los hombres.


----------



## Freedomfighter (2 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues claro. Tengo familia de esa edad, hijos de a los y conocidos... Y son críos mentales




Normal, con 14 años no les riega muy bien el cerebro a los chavales, ya que toda la presión sanguínea se nos va a donde tu ya sabes, algo que esa mujer ha parecido apreciar bastante (4 veces concretamente)


----------



## Wotan2021 (2 Jul 2022)

Los que decís que pobre chaval y tal estáis muy enfermos, cualquier chaval de 14 esta cansado de cascársela pensando en tías como esa, la ley es una cosa, la naturaleza otra, y no siempre van de la mano.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (2 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Los críos a jugar a las casita, joder



@Jevitronka , Cosita: ¿¿¿ me dejas jugar contigo ??? Te meto más de los 4 polvos... eso sí, tengo algo más de 14...


----------



## Tzadik (2 Jul 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Qué necesidad tendrá esa señora de meterse en esos berzales!




Las mujeres hasta los 30 años los buscan mayores o de su edad. 

Pero cuando pasan los 35 y cuanto más, peor, buscan a jóvenes empotradores casi con obsesión, pasan de tíos que tengan más de 30 años, les da asco, quiere jóvenes de vientre plano con polla dura capaces de empotrar sin cesar encadenando polvos durante horas.


Con la edad se gana experiencia, pero ellas quieren que te las folles como un loco durante horas y eso es mejor cuanto más joven eres


----------



## Greeek MF (2 Jul 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Las mujeres hasta los 30 años los buscan mayores o de su edad.
> 
> Pero cuando pasan los 35 y cuanto más, peor, buscan a jóvenes empotradores casi con obsesión, pasan de tíos que tengan más de 30 años, les da asco, quiere jóvenes de vientre plano con polla dura capaces de empotrar sin cesar encadenando polvos durante horas.
> 
> ...



Has hecho llorar a los viejos +30


----------



## Pollepolle (2 Jul 2022)

El crio debe estar traumatizadisimo haciendose pajas.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (2 Jul 2022)

Joder, me pilla a mí con 14 y la ahogo en semen.
Qué suerte el hijoputa.


----------



## skinnyemail (2 Jul 2022)

Mujer con uno de 14 : Having sex

Hombre con una de 14: Rape

No lo he buscado pero seguro que Google me da la.razón


----------



## Orooo (2 Jul 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Con 14, aunque seas un mico rijoso, el humano no está maduro para la sexualidad, bueno, especialmente un hombre. Esa es una realidad impepinable. Otra cosa es que el deseo ya esté en marcha forzada.
> 
> 18 años para las hembras y 30 para los varones, la edad ideal para matrimoniar (sexo) que los antiguos sabios bien calcularon.



No homo.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (2 Jul 2022)

aretai dijo:


> No comprendo a aquellos que dicen que el chaval ha tenido suerte. Son 14 años, un momento en el que el pensamiento abstracto no está formado (y hoy día menos aún). Ahora va una tipa con vete tú a saber que parafilias y el chaval descubre lo sexual de manera torcida y viciada -nocivo-.



Yo tampoco lo entiendo. Zorras putificadas en edad de tener el coño podrido pervirtiendo a chavales que luego van a salir puto zumbados e inútiles... Y aquí todo el mundo celebrándolo. Supongo que degenerados como la zorra.


----------



## Tocomotxo (2 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Un poco vieja para uno de 14 pero coño, en peores plazas.



Estas con 14 años para elegir sabes jaja


----------



## Tzadik (2 Jul 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Has hecho llorar a los viejos +30




También es cierto que los hombres de hoy son patéticos, directsmente no hay hombres, cuarentones intentando seguir siendo adolescentes, sin madurar, como si aún fuesen al colegio...

Intentan competir con una falsa juventud y para eso, las mujeres de 40-50 tienen disponibles jóvenes reales, todos los que quieran que encima las embisten con más furia


----------



## Vana Kala (2 Jul 2022)

Cuando yo gastaba esos anyos la edad de consentimiento sexual en Expanya era 13. Te cepillabas a una tía buena mayor y te convertías en mito inmortal. Es más, dentro de lo simbiótico que pueda tener el sexo consentido, si alguno salía ganando era el varón (a ojos del común)


----------



## Komanche O_o (2 Jul 2022)

*Quien le ha jodido de verdad al chaval ha sido la policía
.... *


----------



## Rextor88 (2 Jul 2022)

45 que parecen 55


----------



## Vana Kala (2 Jul 2022)

Este es un debate interesante. Cuándo consideramos que existe pederastía? El límite que marca la ley? (antes era 13 en Espanya) La edad reproductiva? (que es oscilante) De todas maneras, tratándose de menores de edad, se consideraba delito si para tener la relación había mediado enganyo (del adulto) Digamos que existía ese doble filtro: la línea roja de la edad mínima y la más indefinida de la aceptación 'limpia'.


----------



## Poseidón (2 Jul 2022)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> Estas con 14 años para elegir sabes jaja



O con 20, o 40 o 28


----------



## Avioncito (2 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Un poco vieja para uno de 14 pero coño, en peores plazas.



Vieja???, Esa se monta en el de 14 y le desmonta como a un playmobil jajajjajjjjj.

Se tumbó con 14 y acabó el día con 18, 14+4 y el rodaje hecho


----------



## Dr Zar (2 Jul 2022)

Yo con 14 estaba siempre empalmado bufff me viene un pivon de 45 a follar y yo creo que de la emoción me hubiera meado encima.


----------



## alas97 (2 Jul 2022)

todos los que tuvimos esa edad saben que una polla con 14 años no se baja ni con hielo seco. todo el día empalmao y viendo viejas anorexicas bicho palo en antena 3

pobre criaturica.

Y las charos lo saben también.


----------



## Avioncito (2 Jul 2022)

Dr Zar dijo:


> Yo con 14 estaba siempre empalmado bufff me viene un pivon de 45 a follar y yo creo que de la emoción me hubiera meado encima.




Lo suyo sería saber quien es el chaval que se ha taladrado a la Celeb fornicona.

Como para ponerle en un pedestal.

Rendir ha tenido que rendir, que ha aguantado 4 asaltos, con su edad no es fácil jajajajajja aunque vaya como pinocho tol dia


----------



## gabrielo (2 Jul 2022)

Dr Zar dijo:


> Yo con 14 estaba siempre empalmado bufff me viene un pivon de 45 a follar y yo creo que de la emoción me hubiera meado encima.



en eeuu se lleva a rajatabla poner en internet maestras violadoras y hay de todo pero alguna de veintipocos años que se a follado al alumno de 16 o 17 y la maestra es impresionante en belleza y físico ves a la maestra y diras que suerte a tenido el chaval pues no en eeuu es una violadora aunque el chaval tenga 18 y ella 20 es igual se considera abuso igualmente


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Jul 2022)

aretai dijo:


> No comprendo a aquellos que dicen que el chaval ha tenido suerte. Son 14 años, un momento en el que el pensamiento abstracto no está formado (y hoy día menos aún). Ahora va una tipa con vete tú a saber que parafilias* y el chaval descubre lo sexual de manera torcida y viciada -nocivo-.*





Si fuera así no se le hubiera puesto el pito duro.


----------



## elchicho47 (2 Jul 2022)

seguramente no pase nada, es mujer


----------



## Padre_Karras (2 Jul 2022)

Pobre chaval, lo pasó tan mal que repitió cuatro veces.


----------



## Le Truhan (2 Jul 2022)

Esta noticia me la tengo que creer y eso, no?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (2 Jul 2022)

MELAFO


----------



## Atonito (2 Jul 2022)

Esto lo llega a hacer un hombre y pederasta es lo mas suave que le sueltan, pero lo hace una mujer y "uisss solo estaba jjijijeando".

Que se metan la igualdad en lo mas profundo del orto.


----------



## aldebariano (2 Jul 2022)

Bien por el chaval, debió ser el mejor día de su vida.


----------



## ENRABATOR (2 Jul 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Estás ENFERMO.



Te han dejado la puerta del zoo abierta?


----------



## cebollo (2 Jul 2022)

Si un millonario de 45 años le echara 4 polvos en un día a un chica de 14 años, ¿la prensa le llamaria "glamorous"?


----------



## Newol (2 Jul 2022)

Pobre chaval


----------



## gabrielo (2 Jul 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Si un millonario de 45 años le echara 4 polvos en un día a un chica de 14 años, ¿la prensa le llamaria "glamorous"?



eso ya paso el amigo del príncipe andres creo que la ruina era tal que se suicido en la carcel


----------



## Orífero (2 Jul 2022)

Un chaval de 14 puede fantasear con la del puputre de delante, que está muy buena, no con una vieja de 45.
Qué coño me estáis contando.

Cuando esto es al revés lo llaman violación, no "tener sexo". Todos tenemos un sexo cuando nacemos.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jul 2022)

Creo que muchos hemos sentido que a los 16-19-20 o algunos más, charos de 40 o más nos jijijeaban. Creo que es porque lo natural es buscar un hombre muy fértil y a esas edades es lo máximo. También por el físico (no tripudos normalmente ni peludos etc.)


----------



## El_Dioni (2 Jul 2022)

Los mismos que dicen que el chaval lo paso muy bien son los que luego hablan de violacion si ocurre al contrario

A mi no me hubiese gustado que una charo de 45 me viole la verdad a saber como le goele el coño,
no es una chorti con olor a coco y vainilla, con esa inocencia... que tu tengas que buscar el ajujero y tardes en meterla media hora porque no lo encuentras del nerviosismo, eso si que son experiencias normales de chavales.


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Jul 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> MELAFO



Me too, hace un gang-bang burbujo? sería feliz la guarrilla, ni en sus sueños más húmedos


----------



## KUTRONIO (2 Jul 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> *Pues a los catorce me desvirgué yo*, como tanta gente en el mundo (y aún llegué tarde).
> 
> Qué puta manía de dejar que el Estado se meta en la cama de la gente.



¡Cuentanos más!


----------



## rondo (2 Jul 2022)

Los cuñados que dicen"que suerte tiene el chaval"seguro que si fuera al revés pedirían la castración del tío,panda de monguers


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (2 Jul 2022)

Los que decís que para un chaval de 14 años es una suerte pincharse a una vieja de 45, es porque desde vuestra perspectiva incel, ni contempláis que lo normal, lo que le toca al chaval, en todo caso, es pincharse a alguien de su misma edad y recorrido, con pizpiretismo, piel suave y olor a vainilla y coco. Eso sí es un buen recuerdo, rememorar como se aprovechó de tu calentura un cachalote menopáusico es un recuerdo de puta mierda.

Claro que para los que tuvisteis una adolescencia nuncafollista es fácil creer que poder recordar un episodio como este es mejor que nada, o que recordar miles de pajas frente al ordenador.


----------



## KUTRONIO (2 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Me too, *hace un gang-bang burbujo?* sería feliz la guarrilla, ni en sus sueños más húmedos



Sin problema siempre que no me toques, yo solo le toco a l*a *o l*as* protagonistas del ganf-bang


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Jul 2022)

no se si sera igual pero en australia no era delito violar a un hombre...


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (2 Jul 2022)

Menuda marrana pederasta….que la encierren por guarra!


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Jul 2022)

__





todos los delitos sexuales cometidos por mujeres quedan impunes


tienen relaciones sexuales con menores de 16 años pero dicen que no conocian que tenian menos de 16 años y para los tribunales eso es suficiente, prima la presuncion de inocencia, ninguna pisa la carcel, ni como preventivas, pero hace lo mismo un hombre y no prima la presuncion de inocencia...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## TomásPlatz (2 Jul 2022)

No veo que problema hay joder, si cuando yo tenia 14 años me habria follado a mas de una profesora!!! la de biologia y la educacion fisica joder!


----------



## TomásPlatz (2 Jul 2022)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> Menuda marrana pederasta….que la encierren por guarra!



No se considera como tal, para que se considere como tal debe ser menor de 12 años.


----------



## jesus88 (2 Jul 2022)

esto demuestra que las mujeres tambien son muy golfas.

el creador se paso con las ganas de tener jodienda, no hacia falta tanta testosterona.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (2 Jul 2022)

Puede que la charo esta , haya leído a Homero y se metió demasiado en el papel.
Esta bien documentado,que los griegos,consideraban parte de su formación que la chavalada de entre 12-18 años debía de instruirse sexualmente con hombres y mujeres de 30 años en adelante.
A ver como acaba,no sea que se lo estuviera prestando la madre del niño a la ricachona,espera espera.


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Jul 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Sin problema siempre que no me toques, yo solo le toco a l*a *o l*as* protagonistas del ganf-bang



Dios me libre de acercarme a varón, pero hay que darle marcha a la madurilla, le va. Y mucho.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues claro. Tengo familia de esa edad, hijos de amigis y conocidos... Y son críos mentales



Que sí, que son inmaduros mentalmente, entonces porqué cojones está bien visto que follen los adolescentes entre sí y se promueve.

No es un crío, no es un adulto, es un adolescente con sexualidad, lo de la tipa está mal, pero una violación no es ni es el fin del mundo.

En el caso contrario, si fuera consentido, igual, solo sería un poco más grave por la posibilidad de embarazo, pero los adolescentes ya tienen una sexualidad genital.

Hay mucha hipocresía con este tema, porque si nos ponemos rigurosos, tampoco es lo mejor que se inicien en el sexo sin tener una base psicológica y ética en la adolescencia.


----------



## malibux (2 Jul 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> No veo que problema hay joder, si cuando yo tenia 14 años me habria follado a mas de una profesora!!! la de biologia y la educacion fisica joder!



Así es y muchas tontean con adolescentes aunque no llegue a nada al final. Más de una profesora se apoyaba las tetas en mi brazo explicándome, cuando las tías saben perfectamente dónde van rozando sus tetas…


----------



## TomásPlatz (2 Jul 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Así es y muchas tontean con adolescentes aunque no llegue a nada al final. Más de una profesora se apoyaba las tetas en mi brazo explicándome, cuando las tías saben perfectamente dónde van rozando sus tetas…



vaya pajotes me hacia pensando en el culazo de la de biologia, o las piernas de la de educacion fisica. 

me cago en to.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Que sí, que son inmaduros mentalmente, entonces porqué cojones está bien visto que follen los adolescentes entre sí y se promueve.
> 
> No es un crío, no es un adulto, es un adolescente con sexualidad, lo de la tipa está mal, pero una violación no es ni es el fin del mundo.
> 
> ...



No se promueve la sexualidad adolescente. Cualquier padre o familia de los críos con dos dedos de frente lo que les recomienda es que se centren en los estudios o en el trabajo y luego que se preocupen de lo demás.

Y que si lo hacen tomen sus precauciones y que tengan mucho cuidado de con quién se juntan, porque hay unos riesgos que les van a marcar de por vida.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (2 Jul 2022)

Hace 10 años la edad legal era de 14 años, ahora es de 16 , un chico ( ni niño, ni hombre)de 14 años le saca un pollón de 20cm a ese pedazo de pibón y la mete tres polvos con leche fresca todos ellos que la vuelve loca.

Al chaval le ha tocado la lotería a mi con 14 solo me la chupaban dos o tres muchachas de mi barrio, de mi edad todas y me rozaban con los dientes que veía las estrellas y de follar nada de nada hasta los 16.

Seguro que el chaval se ha llevado sus buenas mamadas y se la folló a pelo encima. Bien por él y ella pues a pagar en la cárcel por infringir la ley.


----------



## Hands Off Venezuela (2 Jul 2022)

Por qué será que cuando los virgendoritos traéis estas noticias nunca, nunca jamás pasa en este país nada ni medio parecido y siempre es en un país extranjero anglófono una millonaria excéntrica o una profesora que se folla a un chaval. Luego pretendéis colar que a ellas les gusta follar por follar, blao blao y no lo hacen por otras causas, parece más bien que lo hicieran aposta periódicamente con una loca que ni es random (casi siempre es profesora, no había más oficios para los chavales pajilleros salidillos) todo para continuar la estafa en un mundo que no es real. Si ocurriera algo así en este país implosionaría la simulación matrix o algo parecido supongo.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No se promueve la sexualidad adolescente. Cualquier padre o familia de los críos con dos dedos de frente lo que les recomienda es que se centren en los estudios o en el trabajo y luego que se preocupen de lo demás.
> 
> Y que si lo hacen tomen sus precauciones y que tengan mucho cuidado de con quién se juntan, porque hay unos riesgos que les van a marcar de por vida.



No, qué va. Décadas llevan haciendo eso. Los padres no educan una mierda, y menos los de ahora.

Basta ver las series juveniles desde hace décadas. Drogas, alcohol y sexo, eso es divertirse para la juventud desde hace décadas, no ir a la verbena del pueblo del al lado.


----------



## Roedr (2 Jul 2022)

NXT dijo:


>



Asimetrías de las que ya estamos acostumbrados al margen, a la millonaria le va a hacer falta casi todos sus millones para no pasarse varios lustros entre rejas. Menudos son los gringos con estas cosas.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (2 Jul 2022)

4 veces en un dia , lo reventó al chaval


----------



## machote hispano (2 Jul 2022)

Pobre chaval... 

















Pillaron a la vieja.


----------



## Gotthard (3 Jul 2022)

A mi me pilla una milf asi con mis 14 años y me tienen que separar con jabón y agua caliente de su culazo.

El pobre chico, tiene que estar jodido, consigues ligar milagrosamente y van y algun gilipollas lo denuncia.


----------



## Gotthard (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Un imberbe de catorce años en un imberbe, le pique o no el pitilín. A esa edad son críos mentales todavía, aunque te han las hormonas por las nubes



Yo con 14 no era ningun crio, yo tenia mi propio ciclomotor comprado de séptima mano, conducia coches y me ponia fino de cubatazos a 250 pesetas y ya tenia mis primeros trabajos y fumaba Ducados. Años 80. Libertad y escasez en general de tonterías.


----------



## Gotthard (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y también muchos con sindrome de down lo están, así que barra libre a tirarse mongolitos, que también están desarrollados sexualmente



No, pero entre ellos se hacen novios, y no tiene nada malo. Tienen derecho también.



Vana Kala dijo:


> Cuando yo gastaba esos anyos la edad de consentimiento sexual en Expanya era 13. Te cepillabas a una tía buena mayor y te convertías en mito inmortal. Es más, dentro de lo simbiótico que pueda tener el sexo consentido, si alguno salía ganando era el varón (a ojos del común)



Buah, con 12 o 13 si una maruja de casualidad te enseñaba las tetas ya tenías material para pajotes un año y para andar contando a los coleguillas por dos meses.


----------



## Roedr (3 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A mi me pilla una milf asi con mis 14 años y me tienen que separar con jabón y agua caliente de su culazo.
> 
> El pobre chico, tiene que estar jodido, consigues ligar milagrosamente y van y algun gilipollas lo denuncia.



@Gotthard,

¿Cuál es el recorrido penal del caso?. A mí me da que la tía, como mínimo, va a tener que soltar mucho millón para que el nene colabore y no termine en un mal penal.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (3 Jul 2022)

Pobre chaval, diormío que traumatizado tiene que estar el hijoputa....


----------



## Gotthard (3 Jul 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> Un chaval de 14 puede fantasear con la del puputre de delante, que está muy buena, no con una vieja de 45.
> Qué coño me estáis contando.
> 
> Cuando esto es al revés lo llaman violación, no "tener sexo". Todos tenemos un sexo cuando nacemos.



Pues yo con esa edad me la pelaba como mono a la salud de varias de mis profesoras, milfazas todas ellas. Con las de los pupitres de alante, detras y a los laos tambien, pero la fantasia principal era mi profe de educacion fisica, una de 30 y pico, habia sido lanzadora de peso y se ponia unas camisetas superestrechas marcando melonar que nos tenia a todos con la columna reseca de tantas gayolas que caian,


----------



## reconvertido (3 Jul 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Glamorous heiress, 45, charged with having sex with 14-year-old boy four times in one day
> 
> 
> Australian horse heiress Savannah Daisley has been saddled with what Judge Jaqueline Milledge declared “quite disturbing” allegations.
> ...



A los 14 me hubiera gustado una jamelga así.
Lo demillonaria es un plus.

Qué coño, a mis años, me gustaría una jamelga así.

Pero es "delto"
Juasjuasjuasjuasjuas.


----------



## reconvertido (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Normal. Que la encierren



De normal nada.
Si no hubo coacción ni amenazas no veo el motivo para encerrarla.


----------



## Plasta (3 Jul 2022)

Bien follada está


----------



## valensalome (3 Jul 2022)

los hay con suerte


aretai dijo:


> No comprendo a aquellos que dicen que el chaval ha tenido suerte. Son 14 años, un momento en el que el pensamiento abstracto no está formado (y hoy día menos aún). Ahora va una tipa con vete tú a saber que parafilias y el chaval descubre lo sexual de manera torcida y viciada -nocivo-.



¿el pensamiento abstracto no esta formado? Joder


----------



## propileos (3 Jul 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Con 14, aunque seas un mico rijoso, el humano no está maduro para la sexualidad, bueno, especialmente un hombre. Esa es una realidad impepinable. Otra cosa es que el deseo ya esté en marcha forzada.
> 
> 18 años para las hembras y 30 para los varones, la edad ideal para matrimoniar (sexo) que los antiguos sabios bien calcularon.



En la antiguedad a los 30 ya estabas muerto.


----------



## Gotthard (3 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> @Gotthard,
> 
> ¿Cuál es el recorrido penal del caso?. A mí me da que la tía, como mínimo, va a tener que soltar mucho millón para que el nene colabore y no termine en un mal penal.



Esto es derecho yanki, supongo que le cargarán una felonía por abuso de menores a la maruja.

El palo que se lleve depende de que declare el chico, que con 14 raro será que el juez no le estime sus declaraciones. Los padres o tutores también serán parte y se les escucha.

* El mozo creo que declarará a favor de la mujer, como suele ocurrir siempre en estos casos de abuso de mujer a chico.

* No hay coacción: esta señora ni era su profesora, ni su medico, ni agente de policia, asi que poca coaccion mas que las hormonas del gañan a la vista de medio pezón.

*Le van a caer 4 años por la mínima, *esos no se los quita porque una de 44 no se puede beneficiar a uno de 14. Es el supuesto probado de hecho penal. Punto.

Aunque indemnize voluntariamente, aunque el chico jure que hubo consentimiento, es un delito grave y en USA no la salva ni dios de una temporada a la sombra. No se puede llegar a un acuerdo entre abogados porque el abuso es probado y ya el estado está por medio.

Supongo que la familia del menor lanzará en su nombre una demanda civil exigiendo una indemnización.


----------



## Gotthard (3 Jul 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> 4 veces en un dia , lo reventó al chaval



Mas bien le revento él a ella. Con 14 años tus niveles de hormonas estan en la zona roja.


----------



## BogadeAriete (3 Jul 2022)

Foto del nene de 14 tras la tercera culiada de la protogorda


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No tienes mucho contacto con críos, se ve



Ni que para moverse como un mono dentro de una vagina fuese necesario ser un intelectual ! 

Si bien es cierto que no es lo mismo una joven de 14 años que un hombre y tiene otras connotaciones sociales y mentales. 

Aunque hasta ahora en que el síndrome del nido vacío hace que los padres occidentales traten a su único hijo adulto como un bebé ...
la adolescencia era la edad en la que se comprometían las parejas ( de hecho los gitanos todavía lo siguen haciendo para evitar que entren en una espiral de drogadición sexual y se comporten como los gays - sexo promiscuo y estéril )









La Selección Española Sub 15 despierta a tiempo y vence a Finlandia


La Selección Española Sub 15 remontó un 0-2 adverso para imponerse por 3-2 a Finlandia en el primer partido del Torneo de Desarrollo de la UEFA, que se está disputando en Portugal.




es.besoccer.com



















Sub-15 Niños


Sub-15 Niños Concacaf




www.concacaf.com


----------



## Turek (3 Jul 2022)

Menuda milfota.


Lo importante...

A pelito o no??


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ni que para moverse como un mono dentro de una vagina fuese necesario ser un intelectual !
> 
> Si bien es cierto que no es lo mismo una joven de 14 años que un hombre y tiene otras connotaciones sociales y mentales.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> De normal nada.
> Si no hubo coacción ni amenazas no veo el motivo para encerrarla.



Es un puto niño de mierda al que pueden tomar el pelo de cualquier manera


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No, pero entre ellos se hacen novios, y no tiene nada malo. Tienen derecho también.
> 
> 
> 
> Buah, con 12 o 13 si una maruja de casualidad te enseñaba las tetas ya tenías material para pajotes un año y para andar contando a los coleguillas por dos meses.











Detienen a un octogenario que abusó sexualmente de un menor con síndrome de Down en una piscina municipal


La Policía Nacional ha detenido en Sevilla a un hombre de 83 años acusado de abusar sexualmente de un joven de 17 años con síndrome de Down en una piscina municipal.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo con 14 no era ningun crio, yo tenia mi propio ciclomotor comprado de séptima mano, conducia coches y me ponia fino de cubatazos a 250 pesetas y ya tenia mis primeros trabajos y fumaba Ducados. Años 80. Libertad y escasez en general de tonterías.



No, eras un niño con posibilidad de hacer cosas de mayores. 

Yo a los 14 años estaba llamando a los timbres de las casas y haciendo bromas por teléfono


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No, qué va. Décadas llevan haciendo eso. Los padres no educan una mierda, y menos los de ahora.
> 
> Basta ver las series juveniles desde hace décadas. Drogas, alcohol y sexo, eso es divertirse para la juventud desde hace décadas, no ir a la verbena del pueblo del al lado.



Si, se forman bacanales en los descampados mientras suena reguetón de fondo...

Aquí no empezamos a salir de juerga hasta los 15 largos para 16, porque teníamos a nuestra madre con una bonita zapatilla esperándonos en casa. Cuando eran fiestas del pueblo de al lado nos iban a buscar a la una de la mañana y a casa, te gustase o no.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (3 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> En la antiguedad a los 30 ya estabas muerto.



En la antiguedad , si superabas la fase crítica que era la infancia , podías vivir tranquilamente hasta los 60 años o más. Un poco de seriedad.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (3 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Basta ver las series juveniles desde hace décadas. Drogas, alcohol y sexo, eso es divertirse para la juventud desde hace décadas, no ir a la verbena del pueblo del al lado.



¿Desde cuando una serie es indicativo de algo? La vida no es una sitcom.


----------



## reconvertido (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es un puto niño de mierda al que pueden tomar el pelo de cualquier manera



Tu no has sido niño.
Y no sabes con quién se casca las pajas un niño.

No apliques la puta y demente lógica hembrista de las niñas con los hombrecitos.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si, se forman bacanales en los descampados mientras suena reguetón de fondo...
> 
> Aquí no empezamos a salir de juerga hasta los 15 largos para 16, porque teníamos a nuestra madre con una bonita zapatilla esperándonos en casa. Cuando eran fiestas del pueblo de al lado nos iban a buscar a la una de la mañana y a casa, te gustase o no.



Mi adolescencia fue en los 2000 cuando el movimiento cani - choni estaba en auge. Es verdad que había bastantes padres adolescentes (por accidente) y que los malotes iban al insti en su Yamaha , mientras los pringados iban en el bus escolar o a pie. Eran otros tiempos. Yo no salía de juerga , a las verbenas con mis padres. El Verano lo pasábamos en la aldea dedicados por entero a tareas agrícolas y cría de animales. Buenos tiempos que se han ido en un suspiro.

Citando a Aquiles en la película de Troya:

_“Te contaré un secreto, algo que no se enseña en tu templo, los dioses nos envidian. Nos envidian porque somos mortales, porque cada instante nuestro podría ser el último, todo es más hermoso porque hay un final. Nunca serás mas hermosa de lo que eres ahora, nunca volveremos a estar aquí.” _


----------



## Kamui (3 Jul 2022)

Por qué en esas noticias siempre, siempre, la tía pervertida está de buen ver y nunca es gorda y fea?


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Tu no has sido niño.
> Y no sabes con quién se casca las pajas un niño.
> 
> No apliques la puta y demente lógica hembrista de las niñas con los hombrecitos.



Entonces no hay niños violados, y los protocolos de violación han de ser solo para chicas. Porque los hombres solo pensáis con la polla


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (3 Jul 2022)

Podría soportar el castigo, también te digo.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Entonces no hay niños violados, y los protocolos de violación han de ser solo para chicas. Porque ( algunos) hombres solo pensáis con la polla
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1109486



Corregido.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Jul 2022)

la de pajas que se hará recordando el momento


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Corregido.



El sarcasmo no queda igual. Parece que un niño debería estar agradecido de que lo violasen


----------



## Lady_A (3 Jul 2022)

Ella tiene una tara peligrosa considerable si se ha querido trincar a un niño de 14 años y los que menospreciais el posible trauma que le ha podido crear al crio sois unos superficiales, una cosa es el deseo otra los posibles traumas generados de haberse tirado a una tia que puede ser biológicamente su abuela.

Si todavía el chico tuviera 16, siempre con consentimiento pues mira pero 13 o 14 es una aberración.



Jevitronka dijo:


> El sarcasmo no queda igual. Parece que un niño debería estar agradecido de que lo violasen



Son unos garrulos. ¿pero que te puedes esperar? Aquí hay tios de 40 que acosan a chicas menores de 18 y hay tios de 30 que buscan putas con aspecto adolescente o incluso lloran por aquella reforma que subió la edad de consentimiento a los 16


----------



## Azog el Profanador (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El sarcasmo no queda igual. Parece que un niño debería estar agradecido de que lo violasen



Estás en Burbuja.info , ya lo sabes. La gente escribe muchas burradas que no piensa.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Estás en Burbuja.info , ya lo sabes. La gente escribe muchas burradas que no piensa.



Será porque no les han violado y se quedaron con las ganas


----------



## Azog el Profanador (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Será porque no les han violado y se quedaron con las ganas



Pues mira , ya que lo dices , si, hay hombres y mujeres con parafilias extrañas , entre ellas la idea fantasiosa de ser dominados y violados. Ahí ya , cada loco con su tema. Pienso que lo mejor es disfrutar de una sexualidad sana.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Pues mira , ya que lo dices , si, hay hombres y mujeres con parafilias extrañas , entre ellas la idea fantasiosa de ser dominados y violados. Ahí ya , cada loco con su tema. Pienso que lo mejor es disfrutar de una sexualidad sana.



Si son adultos que hagan lo que les de la gana, pero a los críos no se les toca


----------



## corolaria (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si son adultos que hagan lo que les de la gana, pero a los críos no se les toca




A tu celda, venga, que es la hora del cilicio.


----------



## corolaria (3 Jul 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Ella tiene una tara peligrosa considerable si se ha querido trincar a un niño de 14 años y los que menospreciais el posible trauma que le ha podido crear al crio sois unos superficiales, una cosa es el deseo otra los posibles traumas generados de haberse tirado a una tia que puede ser biológicamente su abuela.
> 
> Si todavía el chico tuviera 16, siempre con consentimiento pues mira pero 13 o 14 es una aberración.
> 
> ...




Anda, que estás tú como para hablar, comeyogurines.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> A tu celda, venga, que es la hora del cilicio.



Rezaré por vuestras almas corrompudas por el vicio, la lujuria y el pecado


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (3 Jul 2022)

En algunas culturas con 13 años ya eres un hombre .


----------



## skan (3 Jul 2022)

No debería ser ilegal que un hombre o una mujer follen con menores, por encima de 14 años, y siempre que sea voluntario, claro.


----------



## corolaria (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Rezaré por vuestras almas corrompudas por el vicio, la lujuria y el pecado



Donde tú ves eso yo sólo veo deseo de disfrutar de lo mejor de la vida sin hacer daño a nadie.
Todos aquí hemos tenido una vez 14 años y hemos tocado a misa varias veces al día y fantaseado con las profesoras o la amiga de mamá.
Y parece ser que entre esos dos la cosa fue consentida y de mutuo acuerdo, así que no veo el problema a no ser que se sea un mojigato hipócrita y fundamentalista, como lo son muchos yankis.


----------



## Lady_A (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El sarcasmo no queda igual. Parece que un niño debería estar agradecido de que lo violasen





ComTrololo dijo:


> Es su madre?. No.
> Es familiar?. No.
> Se ha sentido coaccionado por que se lo follen 4 veces en un día?. No lo parece.
> Ha salido traumatizado?. Sí, después de que se le cepille esa señora que no es fea y que tiene pasta, ahora se va a comer un mojón bien gordo.
> ...




Al Grey lo abuso una señora buenorra y rica de mas de 30 años y lo dejo grillao, Pepe. Tu no lo sabias, yo que me leí las mierdas de novelas si. No es el mejor ejemplo. Precisamente seria un ejemplo de como empezar con 15 años con una señora de 35 despues de sentirse solo por una perdida no es buena opción porque terminas psicópata perdido. Literal. El mismo personaje Grey lo afirma, que tiene profundas taras emocionales por eso y por alguna cosa mas.

Ya ves. Has ido a poner el mejor ejemplo de ficción que podria ilustrar este caso. Un tipo que por fuera parece exitoso y guapo pero se tortura sistemáticamente el cuerpo y sobretodo la mente, y de paso tortura y boicotea a otros porque de crió abuso una señora rica, con poder y amiga de su madre.

El personaje creía que habia triunfado porque la señora era una milfa e iba a dejar las pajas y termino loco de atar porque la señora lo uso y lo tiro y encima le hizo creer que tenian algún tipo de lazo sentimental pero le rompió su mundo al saber que lo suyo fue pasajero, que además era una señora que admiraba y respetaba, aparte solo le enseño que se podia conseguir seguridad en si mismo teniendo el poder sobre otros y usando el sexo para subyugar. Muy bonito.

Tiene mas taras, y elegir a la prota era por tener un físico en concreto que se parecía a otra persona.

Pero es un buen ejemplo que puede ilustrar el caso, salvo que en la realidad los chicos que le pasan lo de Grey o al del ejemplo no terminan ricos, guapos o millonarios sino con taras, TLP, deformidades sexuales, consumo de sustancias, falta de apego emocional, impulsividad, depresiones... Algunos no, claro, otros si. Pero coger a un crió que no esta maduro emocionalmente y hasta puede que tenga problemas en casa puede ser catastrofico. Un crió es un crió. No tiene el desarrollo de un adulto


----------



## Triptolemo (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## propellerman (3 Jul 2022)

Que ésta tipeja tirara de Tinder y se lo hiciera con chavales de 20 años porque le van los "yogurines" pues 0 críticas, pero para tirarse a uno de 14 años teniendo ella 45 hay que ser enferma y hdlgp; si fuera juez yo tendría cargo de conciencia para condenar al padre del chaval si coge a esta mierda de personaje y la mete una paliza que la manda varios meses a un hospital.

Debería caersele la cara de la vergüenza, si la conociera 

Enviado desde mi M2101K7AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## reconvertido (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Entonces no hay niños violados, y los protocolos de violación han de ser solo para chicas. Porque los hombres solo pensáis con la polla
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1109486



Los niños violados lo son sí, pero por hombres.
Que un hombre dé por el culoa un niño es una violación.

Con 14 años, que es edad límite (en el antiguo CP), te digo yo que si no hay forzamiento, el chaval está hipercontento de follarse a ese pedazo de MILF (que hasta yo me follaría, dicho sea de paso, y no soy de milfs).

A la fulana (fulana como en fulana, mengana y zutana) que has puesto en la foto, también.
Peor con desprecio.


----------



## skan (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No tienes mucho contacto con críos, se ve



Yo me pajeo desde los 9 años, viendo pelis de mujeres de entre 18 y 30.
No conseguí follar hasta los 14, con una del barrio.
A los 15 me fui de putas, con una de 20, y no me arrepiento.
Hoy en día, a mis 38 años, soy una persona normal, casado y con dos hijos.

Las relaciones entre personas de diferente edad no tienen nada de malo, al contrario.


----------



## skan (3 Jul 2022)

aretai dijo:


> No comprendo a aquellos que dicen que el chaval ha tenido suerte. Son 14 años, un momento en el que el pensamiento abstracto no está formado (y hoy día menos aún). Ahora va una tipa con vete tú a saber que parafilias y el chaval descubre lo sexual de manera torcida y viciada -nocivo-.



¿Torcida, viciada y nociva por qué?


----------



## ashe (3 Jul 2022)

Que curioso que estas cosas siempre pasan en el mundo de la angloesfera exportando su mierda al resto... y al menos esta no es fea, podría ser peor como una charo, una gorda etc 


VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> En algunas culturas con 13 años ya eres un hombre .



Antes de Napoleón incluso en Europa eso era lo normal, el problema vino con Francia con el rollo de la edad menor de edad... por un politico francés por motivos demagogicos del siglo pasado, para variar...


----------



## Fra Diavolo (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## Capote (3 Jul 2022)

Seamos sinceros, él no es víctima de nada. Así como tampoco muchas quinceañeras busconas. Es simple biología y la cultura quiere condenar el desarrollo sexual y la experimentación de los homos sapiens. Nos hemos vuelto neo puritanos.


----------



## Capote (3 Jul 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Que curioso que estas cosas siempre pasan en el mundo de la angloesfera exportando su mierda al resto... y al menos esta no es fea, podría ser peor como una charo, una gorda etc
> 
> Antes de Napoleón incluso en Europa eso era lo normal, el problema vino con Francia con el rollo de la edad menor de edad... por un politico francés por motivos demagogicos del siglo pasado, para variar...



*¿Por qué existe una tendencia en la sociedad a prolongar la infancia? ¿Por qué los adolescentes son tratados como niños pequeños hoy en día? En el pasado, eran tratados como adultos.*

"La escolarización obligatoria y la escolarización en general. La única explicación que se me ocurre.

En cuanto a los costos, los costos de educación y vivienda se deben a políticas económicas que los hacen cada vez menos asequibles. Cuanta más gente pida prestado, más dinero estará fácilmente disponible, lo que aumentará los costos.

El problema principal, sin embargo, es la escuela. La escolarización de la población se extiende hasta pasada la veintena en la actualidad.

Desafortunadamente, nuestro sistema escolar está diseñado para mantener a las personas encerradas durante el mayor tiempo posible. Las escuelas secundarias hacen poco para prepararlos para la edad adulta y, como ya mencioné, los costos se están incrementando debido a las políticas económicas.

*El hecho es que los humanos se vuelven adultos cuando son adolescentes, biológicamente hablando. Los humanos se vuelven capaces de reproducirse porque están destinados a reproducirse a una edad temprana. ¿Por qué más desean sexo? Cualquiera que desee sexo es, a efectos prácticos, un adulto.*

La sociedad moderna simplemente no les permite hacerlo. La sociedad actual está tratando de prolongar la infancia el mayor tiempo posible. Nuestra opinión es que los niños y adolescentes son débiles, vulnerables y necesitan protección, un punto de vista infantil.

De muchas tendencias horribles en nuestra sociedad, esta es una de las peores, infantilizando a los jóvenes (...) Los jóvenes son capaces. George Washington comenzó su carrera como topógrafo a los 16 años, luego de ser invitado a unirse a un comité organizado por su vecino George William Fairfax. Andrew Jackson se unió al ejército a los 13 años. Mozart comenzó una carrera musical muy temprano. Puedo seguir y seguir.

*Esta actitud que mucha gente tiene hacia los jóvenes es francamente incorrecta. No puedo entender por qué hoy en día medicamos (agregaría también que los limitamos legalmente incapacitándolos en sus facultades) a los jóvenes en lugar de dejarlos explorar.*

Evidentemente, no es lo mismo un joven de 18 años de hoy que uno de hace 100 años. Variedad de razones, pero principalmente escolaridad obligatoria. La escolarización obligatoria los frena; está diseñada a propósito para evitar que crezcan.

La forma en que funciona nuestro sistema educativo y la sociedad hace que nuestros adolescentes no estén listos para convertirse en adultos a los 18 años, todo debido a un sistema que los frena artificialmente.

*En los viejos tiempos, sus padres y el trabajo les enseñaban a crecer. El sistema actual está diseñado para prolongar la niñez tanto como sea posible.*

La adolescencia solía ser la etapa de transición a la edad adulta o el comienzo de la misma. Ahora, en lugar de los 13 a los 17 años, los jóvenes aprenden a convertirse en adultos entre los 18 y los 25 años.

Algunos dicen que en el pasado sabíamos poco sobre el desarrollo del cerebro. Pero no me sorprendería si los cerebros de los adolescentes del pasado fueran muy diferentes a los de hoy. La lógica de la sociedad moderna es completamente insostenible, porque si los adolescentes y los niños eran verdaderamente incapaces, ¿cómo funcionaban como “pequeños adultos” para casi toda la humanidad?

¿Significa eso que todas las sociedades estaban equivocadas? ¿Significa eso que todas las sociedades anteriores a la sociedad occidental estaban equivocadas?

No me malinterpreten, muchas culturas tienen sus defectos, pero la idea de que los adolescentes y los niños son incapaces de ser autosuficientes y deben ser protegidos sería ridiculizada en otras culturas".

Why is there a trend among society to extend childhood? Why are young adults and teens treated as children nowadays? In the past, they we...


----------



## Conde Duckula (3 Jul 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Cambias millonario por millonaria y chaval por chavala y tienes hasta tuit de Irena Montera del escándalo.



No es lo mismo. Pensar que si, es parte de este ridículo pensamiento feminista, con sus igualdades inventadas y mierdas de esas.
Por otra parte tampoco es real la mierda que nos cuentan sobre los consecuencias psicológicas en mujeres.
Se de más de una que justamente con catorce empezó a follar con +18. Entonces que yo sepa era legal. Y esos tíos, yo no diría que mentalmente eran más adultos que ellas en ese entonces.
Lo que pasa es que se trata de crear una sociedad insana mentalmente. Mucho porno y poco follar.


----------



## Conde Duckula (3 Jul 2022)

Capote dijo:


> *¿Por qué existe una tendencia en la sociedad a prolongar la infancia? ¿Por qué los adolescentes son tratados como niños pequeños hoy en día? En el pasado, eran tratados como adultos.*
> 
> "La escolarización obligatoria y la escolarización en general. La única explicación que se me ocurre.
> 
> ...



Porque los adultos que no han dado el salto a la madurez son fáciles de engañar, tanto por las empresas de marketing como por los políticos.


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Jul 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> no se si sera igual pero en australia no era delito violar a un hombre...



Es que violar es como amamantar
Una nodriza puede amamantar un bebe pero un bebe no puede amamantar a una nodriza.

Hay casos que la igualdad es imposible.

Es alucinante como hasta los más antifeminazis han comprado el discurso de la igualdad.


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Jul 2022)

Hands Off Venezuela dijo:


> Por qué será que cuando los virgendoritos traéis estas noticias nunca, nunca jamás pasa en este país nada ni medio parecido y siempre es en un país extranjero anglófono una millonaria excéntrica o una profesora que se folla a un chaval. Luego pretendéis colar que a ellas les gusta follar por follar, blao blao y no lo hacen por otras causas, parece más bien que lo hicieran aposta periódicamente con una loca que ni es random (casi siempre es profesora, no había más oficios para los chavales pajilleros salidillos) todo para continuar la estafa en un mundo que no es real. Si ocurriera algo así en este país implosionaría la simulación matrix o algo parecido supongo.



¡MIENTES!
Ejemplo:








Absuelta la mujer juzgada en Pamplona por violar en tres ocasiones a su sobrino de 15 años para la que pedían 42 años de cárcel


La joven estaba acusada de obligar al menor a tener relaciones sexuales con penetración en varias ocasiones en el domicilio familiar.




navarra.elespanol.com


----------



## Yomismita (3 Jul 2022)

NXT dijo:


>



Y los foreros, por cierto.


----------



## Yomismita (3 Jul 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Con 14, aunque seas un mico rijoso, el humano no está maduro para la sexualidad, bueno, especialmente un hombre. Esa es una realidad impepinable. Otra cosa es que el deseo ya esté en marcha forzada.
> 
> 18 años para las hembras y 30 para los varones, la edad ideal para matrimoniar (sexo) que los antiguos sabios bien calcularon.



En la antigüedad más bien se casaban con 15 años los dos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, eras un niño con posibilidad de hacer cosas de mayores.
> 
> Yo a los 14 años estaba llamando a los timbres de las casas y haciendo bromas por teléfono



nadie que tenga menos reputación que mensajes es una persona normal .


----------



## Vctrlnz (3 Jul 2022)

aretai dijo:


> No comprendo a aquellos que dicen que el chaval ha tenido suerte. Son 14 años, un momento en el que el pensamiento abstracto no está formado (y hoy día menos aún). Ahora va una tipa con vete tú a saber que parafilias y el chaval descubre lo sexual de manera torcida y viciada -nocivo-.



Una mujer que este buena jamás podrá violar a un hombre heterosexual ( y con 14 ya eres hombre).
A ese niño hombre le tocó la lotería.


----------



## Burbujarras (3 Jul 2022)

Capote dijo:


> *¿Por qué existe una tendencia en la sociedad a prolongar la infancia? ¿Por qué los adolescentes son tratados como niños pequeños hoy en día? En el pasado, eran tratados como adultos.*
> 
> "La escolarización obligatoria y la escolarización en general. La única explicación que se me ocurre.
> 
> ...




Estoy de acuerdo en que los invents anglopuritanos de statutory rape son para mantener el ponzi del sistema educativo, pero no en lo de que es por prolongar la niñez. Todo lo contrario, se trata de robar la infancia, y en usa la edad a la que entran más en su listita de ofendedores sexuales es 14 años. No hay nada en un sistema educativo que conserve la niñez, más bien es un reflejo del mercado laboral. 

Está diseñado para robar la niñez porque el poder lo ostentan hoy en día una demografía poblacional geriátrica. Así se les inculca paranoia y obediencia a la autoridad bien pronto. Y los viejos, al no poder hacer matrimonios concertados hoy en día, han perdido la chota y se han puesto a inventar un absurdo tras otro en el código penal, tales como tráfico sexual, violación estatutoria, blanqueo, el panopticón internalizado, o la prohibición de prostitución, para vengarse y asegurarse que, de facto, el rollo Romeo y Julieta no ocurra. Todo eso sólo lo puede acompañar la esquizofrenia y el totalitarismo invertido (todo por tu propio bien), así que se pasan todo el día promocionando y denunciando esta "era de moralidad laxa".









The Most Likely Age of Sex Offenders: They Aren't Old People—They're 14.


Why so young? Because people tend to have sex with other people their own age.




reason.com


----------



## Romu (3 Jul 2022)

Hay foto de la milf ..... me gustaría ver cual ha sido la elección de la supuesta millonaria.

No hubiera sido más provechoso alguien experto en el tema que un chaval con escasa experiencia sexual?.
Con 14 años no me miraba a las señoras de 45 por muy buena que estuviera su chequera.

Es ver a Madonna y a su hija al lado..... con quién te quedas?
Lo tengo claro.


----------



## pepeleches (3 Jul 2022)

No se trata de que tenga edad de tener sexo o no. Por supuesto que biológicamente sí. Y por supuesto, que no sería ninguna noticia si se hubiera acostado con otra de 14. 

El 'problemilla' es cuando la diferencia de edad supone un nivel de madurez tan diferente que...es ilegal.

Estamos haciendo lo mismo que el otro bando, pero al revés. Si hubiera sido una cría de 13 y su profesor de 45, todo el mundo se estaría rasgando las vestiduras. 

Y...con razón. No veo diferencias porque sea un chaval


----------



## Froco (3 Jul 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Con 14, aunque seas un mico rijoso, el humano no está maduro para la sexualidad, bueno, especialmente un hombre. Esa es una realidad impepinable. Otra cosa es que el deseo ya esté en marcha forzada.
> 
> 18 años para las hembras y 30 para los varones, la edad ideal para matrimoniar (sexo) que los antiguos sabios bien calcularon.



Fuente??? Menuda pasada 30 años


----------



## Escombridos (3 Jul 2022)

Porque esas cosas no me pasan a mi. Mierda de crío.


----------



## crash2012 (3 Jul 2022)

Yo con 28 años me follaba una de 45..


ME AHORRABA ASI DINERO EN PUTAS


YO SI TE CREO HERMANO!!!!


----------



## crash2012 (3 Jul 2022)

crash2012 dijo:


> Yo con 28 años me follaba una de 45..
> 
> 
> ME AHORRABA ASI DINERO EN PUTAS
> ...




Hace más de 20 años de eso


----------



## Agente Coulson (3 Jul 2022)

Pobre chaval.

Vivirá traumatizado toda su vida y ya veremos si alguna vez puede llegar a desear a una mujer. Puede que ni siquiera sé atreva a salir solo a la calle, por miedo a que alguna mujer le viole.


----------



## Agente Coulson (3 Jul 2022)

Romu dijo:


> Hay foto de la milf ..... me gustaría ver cual ha sido la elección de la supuesta millonaria.
> 
> No hubiera sido más provechoso alguien experto en el tema que un chaval con escasa experiencia sexual?.
> Con 14 años no me miraba a las señoras de 45 por muy buena que estuviera su chequera.
> ...



El problema es que con 14 años es raro que tengas a tu disposición a la hija de Madonna. Así que si te ofrece sexo su madre, pues eso que te llevas. Y seguro que se aprende más con la madre que con la hija.


----------



## KUTRONIO (3 Jul 2022)

La verdad que el chaval ha tenido suerte por partida doble. 

Primero: Cuatro buenso polvos en un día

Segundo: Y unos cuantos millones que le va a tenr que dar la MILF para que no declare y la MILF se libre de la carcel


----------



## Barruno (3 Jul 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> Versión mujer viola a menor:
> 
> Una mujer glamurosa detenida por tener sexo 4 veces con un hombre de 14 años
> 
> ...



No solo eso.

Si trduces con google chrome la noticia, "el menor" te lo traduce como "la menor".
Chrome no concibe que se pueda violar a un chaval, y da por sentado que fue una menor la violada.


----------



## Tejota (3 Jul 2022)

Lo que no estais viendo es la trama. El nene si tenia experiencia previa habra sido un doctorado. Cuatro veces seguidas es que tenia experiencia previa. La trama viene por los tutores legales del nene. Esos han visto el percal y van a lo que van, a por la pasta del cachalote.
Fin de la historia.


----------



## Roedr (3 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Esto es derecho yanki, supongo que le cargarán una felonía por abuso de menores a la maruja.
> 
> El palo que se lleve depende de que declare el chico, que con 14 raro será que el juez no le estime sus declaraciones. Los padres o tutores también serán parte y se les escucha.
> 
> ...



Gracias Gotthard por la explicación. Que pasaba por la trena es lo que yo tenía en la cabeza. Cuando vivía en USA recuerdo alguna historia kafkiana de un novio de 18 ? que se benefició a la novia de 17 y pico. No me acuerdo de los detalles ni del estado, pero recuerdo la situación tan jodida a la que se enfrentaba el novio.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (3 Jul 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Pobre chaval.
> 
> Vivirá traumatizado toda su vida y ya veremos si alguna vez puede llegar a desear a una mujer. Puede que ni siquiera sé atreva a salir solo a la calle, por miedo a que alguna mujer le viole.



Si , solo le gustaran las chicas de catorce años , tendra un odio visceral a las cuarentonas , cuando su futura esposa llegue a esa edad se divorciara de ella y se buscara otra de 18 primaveras .


----------



## drtanaka (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No tienes mucho contacto con críos, se ve



De toda la vida los ha habido más espabilados y menos espabilados.

Desde chavales que ya van a botellones a otros que juegan a videojuegos con niños más pequeños que ellos.

Ya depende de la personalidad de los chavales, amistades y entorno.


----------



## thanos2 (3 Jul 2022)

Yo con 12 quería follarme a mi profesora. Con 15 algunas profesoras (hoy me parecerían jóvenes, pero en aquel momento una mujer de 30 era una señora, y alguna de 40 y muchos eran ya señoras señoras) me ponían burrísimo y si hubiese tenido una sola oportunidad de follarme a cualquiera de ellas lo habría hecho. Y me habría callado con tal de repetir. 

Y lo mejor de todo, es que ahora sé que muchas mujeres fantasean con cosas que son mucho más heavies y delictivas de las tontadas de fantasías que nos montamos los hombres.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> En un dia! Esos son mas polvos que los de muchos foreros en un año.



cuando tienes 14 tienes "quick reload", puedes echar bastantes mas de 4, dudo que uno de 14 pueda echar unos polvos super largos asi que ya te digo que los cortos.... en un dia entero puedes echar el doble facil. Supongo que fueron 4 pero realmente no fueron durante todo el dia sino en una tarde o algo asi


----------



## kicorv (3 Jul 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Qué necesidad tendrá esa señora de meterse en esos berzales!



Entiendo que al igual que para ti una joven de 18 años es mucho más fresquita y apetecible que una de 40, para ella, también un crío.


----------



## Hands Off Venezuela (3 Jul 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¡MIENTES!
> Ejemplo:
> 
> 
> ...



No, no miento.
De tu misma noticia:



> En su turno de palabra, la joven aprovechó para reincidir en que "había sufrido una agresión, que temía por su vida y que se habían aprovechado de una persona en un país que no conocía a nadie"



Vamos que PANCHA, la familia esa cómo no eran inmis AMERICANOS, una zumbada de la esfera americana. Lo vuelvo a repetir con más exactitud y corrección: si eso ocurriese con una mujer originaria de este país implosionaría la simulación.


----------



## LuismarpIe (3 Jul 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Entiendo que al igual que para ti una joven de 18 años es mucho más fresquita y apetecible que una de 40, para ella, también un crío.



A mí una de 18 me atrae cero, pero cero absoluto. Pónmela de 28 y me la llevo sin envolver, pero de 18 no me interesa nada.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> nadie que tenga menos reputación que mensajes es una persona normal .



Nadie que compare personas con bichos y sermonee sobre el fin de los tiempos, tampoco.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

skan dijo:


> Yo me pajeo desde los 9 años, viendo pelis de mujeres de entre 18 y 30.
> No conseguí follar hasta los 14, con una del barrio.
> A los 15 me fui de putas, con una de 20, y no me arrepiento.
> Hoy en día, a mis 38 años, soy una persona normal, casado y con dos hijos.
> ...



Recomendarías a tus propios hijos hacer lo mismo que el de la noticia?


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Los niños violados lo son sí, pero por hombres.
> Que un hombre dé por el culoa un niño es una violación.
> 
> Con 14 años, que es edad límite (en el antiguo CP), te digo yo que si no hay forzamiento, el chaval está hipercontento de follarse a ese pedazo de MILF (que hasta yo me follaría, dicho sea de paso, y no soy de milfs).
> ...



Tú cómo te veías de cabeza con 14 palos?


----------



## mxmanu (3 Jul 2022)

El chaval ese es tonto de cojones, me pilla a mi a los 14 y vamos, que felicidad joder.


----------



## corolaria (3 Jul 2022)

La verdad es que el hilo y el tema, aparte de las coñas, daba para un buen debate, pero ya sabemos que los prejuicios, los remilgos y la moralina judeocristiana lo acaban envolviendo todo en su niebla donde la razón y el saber debatir y escuchar opiniones diferentes desaparecen como por arte de magia.

Nos habría hecho falta un Balbín aquí de moderador.


Para quien no haya leído Lolita o El Inmoralista, por poner dos ejemplos al alcance de cualquiera, son lecturas recomendadas, tanto por su valor literario como por su valentía a la hora de mostrar lo que otros tapan.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Donde tú ves eso yo sólo veo deseo de disfrutar de lo mejor de la vida sin hacer daño a nadie.
> Todos aquí hemos tenido una vez 14 años y hemos tocado a misa varias veces al día y fantaseado con las profesoras o la amiga de mamá.
> Y parece ser que entre esos dos la cosa fue consentida y de mutuo acuerdo, así que no veo el problema a no ser que se sea un mojigato hipócrita y fundamentalista, como lo son muchos yankis.



Yo veo aprovecharse de un crío sin cabeza


----------



## reconvertido (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tú cómo te veías de cabeza con 14 palos?



No me hubiera importado tirarme una de 30 y pico.
Hay casos y casos.
Habría que ver al "niño" y si eran 14 o 14 y 364 días.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No me hubiera importado tirarme una de 30 y pico.
> Hay casos y casos.
> Habría que ver al "niño" y si eran 14 o 14 y 364 días.



Te digo en algo ajeno a lo sexual. ¿Cómo veías el mundo? ¿Necesitabas todavía la protección de tus padres? ¿Te sentías plenamente adulto?


----------



## Mizraim (3 Jul 2022)

Yo con 13 perdí la virginidad con una chica de mi misma edad, eso es normal en cierto modo.

Pero que una adulta con casi medio siglo de edad se folle a un NIÑO de 14 es literalmente un delito, no se trata solo de algo inmoral. Que parece que las mujeres son intocables en este tipo de delitos y vosotros unos huelebragas, solo es tratado con seriedad si es un adulto el que se tira a una menor pero no al contrario.

Putos betas de mierda.


----------



## Fausto1880 (3 Jul 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Ese cabronazo va a tener muchos años por delante para recordar la suerte que tuvo mientras su amigos de entonces se mataban a pajas.



Casos como este chaval los hay a puñados. Muchos bien conocidos. El de Pablo Neruda, por ejemplo. Chavales abusados en su adolescencia que quedan inutilizados para enamorarse en serio y formar una familia en condiciones.
Es una desgracia quedarse enamorado de una perra vieja.


----------



## corolaria (3 Jul 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Casos como este chaval los hay a puñados. Muchos bien conocidos. El de Pablo Neruda, por ejemplo. Chavales abusados en su adolescencia que quedan inutilizados para enamorarse en serio y formar una familia en condiciones.
> Es una desgracia quedarse enamorado de una perra vieja.




Coño, Neruda, el poeta del que todas las feministas echan pestes por cosificador y machista.


----------



## valensalome (3 Jul 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Pobre chaval.
> 
> Vivirá traumatizado toda su vida y ya veremos si alguna vez puede llegar a desear a una mujer. Puede que ni siquiera sé atreva a salir solo a la calle, por miedo a que alguna mujer le viole.



ten cuidado que aquí hay gente tan corta que ni la ironía pillan


----------



## Burbujarras (3 Jul 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> La verdad es que el hilo y el tema, aparte de las coñas, daba para un buen debate, pero ya sabemos que los prejuicios, los remilgos y la moralina judeocristiana lo acaban envolviendo todo en su niebla donde la razón y el saber debatir y escuchar opiniones diferentes desaparecen como por arte de magia.
> 
> Nos habría hecho falta un Balbín aquí de moderador.
> 
> ...



Ya si en vez de Lolita se leen Josephine Mutzenbacher lo flipan en colores. Supongo que son lo mismo prro Lolita añade toneladas de paranoia institucional.

Por cierto, en el porno softcore ruso de Lolita acaban felices y comen perdices. Quizá ese fue el origen de la tercera guerra mundial. 

Hay una línea recta entre Lolita y la superioridad del porno japonés.


----------



## corolaria (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te digo en algo ajeno a lo sexual. ¿Cómo veías el mundo? ¿Necesitabas todavía la protección de tus padres? *¿Te sentías plenamente adulto?*



¿Qué es eso, un diploma o unas vacaciones de 15 días en algún resort?


----------



## skeptik (3 Jul 2022)

aretai dijo:


> No comprendo a aquellos que dicen que el chaval ha tenido suerte. Son 14 años, un momento en el que el pensamiento abstracto no está formado (y hoy día menos aún). Ahora va una tipa con vete tú a saber que parafilias y el chaval descubre lo sexual de manera torcida y viciada -nocivo-.



Hay cosas más raras. De crío, la hermana de una amiga, que tenía 11 años por aquel entonces, empezó a salir con uno de 17. Cuando les perdí la pista muchos años después, aún seguían juntos.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (3 Jul 2022)

JHoder vaya pivon.

Eso es una milf de diccionario.

Hay chavales con suerte y encima se llevara pasta.



corolaria dijo:


> Ese cabronazo va a tener muchos años por delante para recordar la suerte que tuvo mientras su amigos de entonces se mataban a pajas.



Ya te digo, pero es que sus amigos no van a catar una hembra de ese nivel posiblemente en su puta vida, sino de nivel inferior.


----------



## reconvertido (3 Jul 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Ya si en vez de Lolita se leen Josephine Mutzenbacher lo flipan en colores. Supongo que son lo mismo prro Lolita añade toneladas de paranoia institucional.
> 
> Por cierto, en el porno softcore ruso de Lolita acaban felices y comen perdices. Quizá ese fue el origen de la tercera guerra mundial.
> 
> Hay una línea recta entre Lolita y la superioridad del porno japonés.



porno softcore ruso de Lolita
¿Es una película?
¿Referencia?


----------



## reconvertido (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te digo en algo ajeno a lo sexual. ¿Cómo veías el mundo? ¿Necesitabas todavía la protección de tus padres? ¿Te sentías plenamente adulto?



Te digo en algo ajeno a lo sexual.
El tema va de sexo, no de ajeno al sexo.
Cambiar el escenario del tema es una táctica erística.

El tema es que un adolescente de 14/15 años se ha tirado a una milf delcopón que la quisiera para mí (y la mayoría).
He sido adolescente y era mi ilusińo y la de (casi) todos.
Y el que decía que no, no era que no, era que no lo decía era por vergünza, porque luego te decían "una tía de esa edad no se va a fijar en nosotros".
Pues eso...

Que los hombres no debemos guardar nuestra virtud, porque nuestra virtud es inseminaros a cuantas más mejor.


----------



## Burbujarras (3 Jul 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> porno softcore ruso de Lolita
> ¿Es una película?
> ¿Referencia?












Russkaya Lolita (2007) - IMDb


Russkaya Lolita: Directed by Armen Oganezov. With Valeria Nemchenko, Marina Zasimova, Vladimir Sorokin, Sasha Durpfen. The events of the controversial novel "Lolita" by Vladimir Nabokov pick up in modern day Russia.




m.imdb.com





Por el yandex se puede ver.


----------



## reconvertido (3 Jul 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Russkaya Lolita (2007) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Russkaya Lolita: Directed by Armen Oganezov. With Valeria Nemchenko, Marina Zasimova, Vladimir Sorokin, Sasha Durpfen. The events of the controversial novel "Lolita" by Vladimir Nabokov pick up in modern day Russia.
> ...



Gracias.
¿La chica de tu avatar quién es?


----------



## Burbujarras (3 Jul 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Gracias.
> ¿La chica de tu avatar quién es?



Es Roberta Pedon, la dieron por muerta pero un burbujo me enlazó a un vidrio de ella en youtube de viejecita encantadora.

Por cierto, una diferencia enorme entre la versión rusa y castingear al tenso y reprimido y británico Jeremy Irons en Lolita. Por no decir dejárselo a Stanley Kubrick, como en la anterior versión. La pornografia en general suempre tiene su versión de los hechos, y la sociedad respetable victoriana al cuadrado otra.


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Jul 2022)

¿Foto del negro?


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Te digo en algo ajeno a lo sexual.
> El tema va de sexo, no de ajeno al sexo.
> Cambiar el escenario del tema es una táctica erística.
> 
> ...



No, tú me estás diciendo que es intrínseco el deseo sexual en un varón a partir de la adolescencia. Yo te hablo de cómo te veías tu de cabeza a esa edad aún teniendo ese deseo sexual.

En serio, déjame seguir creyendo que los hombres no sois animales sin cabeza que se guían únicamente por su polla, o no podre sentir ningún respeto por vosotros jamás


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> ¿Qué es eso, un diploma o unas vacaciones de 15 días en algún resort?



Es tener cabeza para distinguir entre lo que está bien y lo que está mal y para asimilar que todos tus actos tienen consecuencias.

A los 14 años te crees que te vas a comer el mundo, hasta que ya adulto comprendes que es el mundo quién te come a ti.


----------



## corolaria (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es tener cabeza para distinguir entre lo que está bien y lo que está mal y para asimilar que todos tus actos tienen consecuencias.
> 
> A los 14 años te crees que te vas a comer el mundo, hasta que ya adulto comprendes que es el mundo quién te come a ti.



Tú muéstrame un adulto que sepa lo que hace y a la vez sea consecuente con sus actos, más alla de su conveniencia y egoísmo, y yo llevo las cervezas a la reunión.


----------



## corolaria (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, tú me estás diciendo que es intrínseco el deseo sexual en un varón a partir de la adolescencia. Yo te hablo de cómo te veías tu de cabeza a esa edad aún teniendo ese deseo sexual.
> 
> En serio, déjame seguir creyendo que los hombres no sois animales sin cabeza que se guían únicamente por su polla, o no podre sentir ningún respeto por vosotros jamás



Guiarse por la polla es tan importante como guiarse por la olla. Sobre todo porque la primera a veces tiene mucha más intuición que la segunda.

Pero contigo ya sabemos que hay una zona prohibida. Y pasar de ahí para entenderse ya es imposible.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Guiarse por la polla es tan importante como guiarse por la olla. Sobre todo porque la primera a veces tiene mucha más intuición que la segunda.
> 
> Pero contigo ya sabemos que hay una zona prohibida. Y pasar de ahí para entenderse ya es imposible.



Las partes íntimas no tienen cerebro propio, caballero, pero tienen el poder de omitir pensar a la parte que sí lo tiene. Por ello tantos lloros y corazones rotos cuando vuelves a pensar con la cabeza.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Tú muéstrame un adulto que sepa lo que hace y a la vez sea consecuente con sus actos, más alla de su conveniencia y egoísmo, y yo llevo las cervezas a la reunión.



Mis propios padres, por ejemplo. Y ninguno bebe cerveza


----------



## corolaria (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Las partes íntimas no tienen cerebro propio, caballero, pero tienen el poder de omitir pensar a la parte que sí lo tiene. Por ello tantos lloros y corazones rotos cuando vuelves a pensar con la cabeza.




¿Sabes que han descubierto hace poco que existen células neuronales en el intestino grueso?

Tú sigue meciéndote en tu hamaca mental, que así vivirás más y serás más feliz, desde luego que sí.


----------



## corolaria (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mis propios padres, por ejemplo. Y ninguno bebe cerveza




Joder, es que para eso ya estás tú.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> ¿Sabes que han descubierto hace poco que existen células neuronales en el intestino grueso?
> 
> Tú sigue meciéndote en tu hamaca mental, que así vivirás más y serás más feliz, desde luego que sí.



Estarán muy desarrolladas en gays y por eso les encantará que les den por el culo


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Joder, es que para eso ya estás tú.



Debe ser algún gen de un antepasado, porque mi hermano es gran aficionado tambien


----------



## corolaria (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Estarán muy desarrolladas en gays y por eso les encantará que les den por el culo



Ponte un estrapón más largo, porque tu mala baba ni la he notado.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Ponte un estrapón más largo, porque tu mala baba ni la he notado.



Ves lo que pasa por estar pensando todo el día en follar?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (3 Jul 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Es que violar es como amamantar
> Una nodriza puede amamantar un bebe pero un bebe no puede amamantar a una nodriza.
> 
> Hay casos que la igualdad es imposible.
> ...



el culo de un hombre es publico y de libre disfrute...


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Jul 2022)

E]


El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> el culo de un hombre es publico y de libre disfrute...



¿qué tiene que ver el culo con la violación?

El culo es una introducción reciente en el codigo penal por presiones feministas.

Nunca el culo desde el derecho romano ha tenido nada que ver con la violación.

Es asombroso como un antifemista asume sin enterarse el discurso feminista.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> E]
> 
> ¿qué tiene que ver el culo con la violación?
> 
> ...



Para que haya violación debe haber acceso carnal al cuerpo por medio de violencia y/o intimidación.

Ahí entra el ojete


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Para que haya violación debe haber acceso carnal al cuerpo por medio de violencia y/o intimidación.
> 
> Ahí entra el ojete



Entra con la ley actual reformada hace solo 30 años. Antes no.


----------



## reconvertido (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, tú me estás diciendo que es intrínseco el deseo sexual en un varón a partir de la adolescencia. Yo te hablo de cómo te veías tu de cabeza a esa edad aún teniendo ese deseo sexual.
> 
> En serio, déjame seguir creyendo que los hombres no sois animales sin cabeza que se guían únicamente por su polla, o no podre sentir ningún respeto por vosotros jamás



Hemos inventado todo.
Tennos el respeto debido.

No, Hedi Lamarr NO invento el spread spectrum.
No, el cruzado mágico de playtex NO ES una invención útil para la humanidad.


----------



## reconvertido (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Para que haya violación debe haber acceso carnal al cuerpo por medio de violencia y/o intimidación.
> 
> Ahí entra el ojete



La cooptación también (creo que se llama así).
Que es más suave.
Error mío.
La cooptación no es esto.
Coacción y coerción y otra cosa más suave.
A ver si alguien se acuerda.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Hemos inventado todo.
> Tennos el respeto debido.
> 
> No, Hedi Lamarr NO invento el spread spectrum.
> No, el cruzado mágico de playtex NO ES una invención útil para la humanidad.



No, tú no lo has inventado. Lo ha inventado otra gente


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> La cooptación también (creo que se llama así).
> Que es más suave.



No sé qué es


----------



## reconvertido (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, tú no lo has inventado. Lo ha inventado otra gente



¿Acaso sabes lo que he inventado y dejado de inventar?
Quizás estés hablando con alguien que si inventa cosas con las que luego tú puedes tener luz y calor.
O que ahorran combustible (y eso hace que te salga todo más barato o menos caro).
Y te lo adelanto, sí, sí que he inventado cosas que usas de manera indirecta.

Así que en este caso métete la lengua en el culo bonita.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Acaso sabes lo que he inventado y dejado de inventar?
> Quizás estés hablando con alguien que si inventa cosas con las que luego tú puedes tener luz y calor.
> O que ahorran combustible (y eso hace que te salga todo más barato o menos caro).
> Y te lo adelanto, sí, sí que he inventado cosas que usas de manera indirecta.
> ...



Yo fabrico cosas que están en todas las partes del planeta


----------



## reconvertido (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No sé qué es



Pues es aun metida de pata mía.

Hay otro término, más suave que la coacción, pero que no es cooptación.
Ahora mismo no lo recuerdo, discúlpame el error, lo tacho.


----------



## reconvertido (3 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo fabrico cosas que están en todas las partes del planeta



No, llevar papeles en una imprenta no es fabricar nada reina.
Ni mucho menos inventar nada.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Jul 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No, llevar papeles en una imprenta no es fabricar nada reina.
> Ni mucho menos inventar nada.



Estás desactualizado. Soy peón en una fábrica de alimentación.

Tampoco parece que sepas nada de imprenta. Si lo supieras no subestimarias al que lleva los papeles, un curro de organización muy importante, tanto como la preimpresión o la impresión. Curro que yo nunca he hecho cuando trabajé allí.


----------



## Von Riné (3 Jul 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> .
> Si tener sexo con una chica de 16-17 años es abuso de menores con un chortino de 14 pues es incluso peor (ya que con 14 años por muy chad que seas aun eres un crio)



Con 16-17 no es ilegal , entra en la edad de consentimiento.


----------



## Karma bueno (3 Jul 2022)

¡¡¡ Yo si te creo hermano !!!


----------



## Descolonización de España (3 Jul 2022)

Existe una sobre protección hacia la mujer en la sociedad. Se tiende a criminalizar y demonizar a los hombres por delitos de los que luego se exculpa a las mujeres, y se tiende a victimizar siempre a las mujeres. Por eso la justicia es mucho más suave con las mujeres. Hasta en los exámenes los profesores tienden a levantar la nota a las mujeres respecto a los hombres, y en el colegio se castiga más a menudo y más duramente a los varones que a las mujeres.

Este caso es solo un ejemplo más. Cuando un hombre se acuesta con una niña de 14 años todo el mundo empatiza con la pobre niña violada. Pero cuando una mujer se acuesta con un niño de 14 años entonces la sociedad no empatiza con el niño (al que algunos llegan a considerar afortunado), olvidando que un niño de 14 años es hasta más inmaduro que las niñas de su edad.


----------



## Turek (4 Jul 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Existe una sobre protección hacia la mujer en la sociedad. Se tiende a criminalizar y demonizar a los hombres por delitos de los que luego se exculpa a las mujeres, y se tiende a victimizar siempre a las mujeres. Por eso la justicia es mucho más suave con las mujeres. Hasta en los exámenes los profesores tienden a levantar la nota a las mujeres respecto a los hombres, y en el colegio se castiga más a menudo y más duramente a los varones que a las mujeres.
> 
> Este caso es solo un ejemplo más. Cuando un hombre se acuesta con una niña de 14 años todo el mundo empatiza con la pobre niña violada. Pero cuando una mujer se acuesta con un niño de 14 años entonces la sociedad no empatiza con el niño (al que algunos llegan a considerar afortunado), olvidando que un niño de 14 años es hasta más inmaduro que las niñas de su edad.



Razón en casi todo, pero violación es cuando fuerzas a una parte, sea la edad que sea.
Si este caso es verdad, el chico la ha gozado, 4 veces no parece muy forzado.
Igual que si a una cria se le pone Brad Pitt de turno.
Ojo, lo podemos llamar de otra manera, pero violación no sería.


----------



## Descolonización de España (4 Jul 2022)

Turek dijo:


> Razón en casi todo, pero violación es cuando fuerzas a una parte, sea la edad que sea.
> Si este caso es verdad, el chico la ha gozado, 4 veces no parece muy forzado.
> Igual que si a una cria se le pone Brad Pitt de turno.
> Ojo, lo podemos llamar de otra manera, pero violación no sería.



*Violar*: 2. tr. Tener acceso carnal con alguien en contra de su voluntad *o cuando se halla privado de sentido o discernimiento*.

En cualquier caso, si violación no te gusta, llámalo como te de la gana. Llamémoslo abuso sexual si te parece más correcto.

Y no hay que montarse películas. El hecho de que tu supongas que un menor goce (y tu que sabrás si gozó o no) no hace que que sea menos delictivo lo que hizo la abusadora. También puedes suponer que una niña abusada por su profesor ha gozado como nunca en su vida, cuando igual lo que ha hecho es traumatizarla para siempre. En cualquier caso, haya goce o no lo haya, es un delito.


----------



## reconvertido (4 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Estás desactualizado. Soy peón en una fábrica de alimentación.
> 
> Tampoco parece que sepas nada de imprenta. Si lo supieras no subestimarias al que lleva los papeles, un curro de organización muy importante, tanto como la preimpresión o la impresión. Curro que yo nunca he hecho cuando trabajé allí.



Estás desactualizado. Soy peón en una fábrica de alimentación.
No sigo tu vida.
Ya me disculparás.

Tampoco parece que sepas nada de imprenta. Si lo supieras no subestimarias al que lleva los papeles, un curro de organización muy importante, tanto como la preimpresión o la impresión. Curro que yo nunca he hecho cuando trabajé allí.
Me es indistinto uno, que otro que el de más allá.

Aunque las imprentas de libros de conocimiento sí producen cosas.


----------



## matajuesas (4 Jul 2022)

nuevo ridiculo de la plasterada. veamos que se inventan para explicarlo ::


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jul 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Estás desactualizado. Soy peón en una fábrica de alimentación.
> No sigo tu vida.
> Ya me disculparás.
> 
> ...



Para no seguirla bien que has hecho un apunte sobre mi oficio, funciones capacidad laboral, tildandolos de poca cosa. Y no olvides que tú no ingenierías si no hubiera empresas que fabricaran.

Todas las imprentas industriales producen cosas y miles de unidades, con un gran trabajo de preparación y regulación para obtener un producto de calidad. No son una copistería.


----------



## reconvertido (4 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Para no seguirla bien que has hecho un apunte sobre mi oficio, funciones capacidad laboral, tildandolos de poca cosa. Y no olvides que tú no ingenierías si no hubiera empresas que fabricaran.
> 
> Todas las imprentas industriales producen cosas y miles de unidades, con un gran trabajo de preparación y regulación para obtener un producto de calidad. No son una copistería.



Que si, que ya me se el discurso del currito "quejjquejjque lojj hinjinierojj sin el currito no son nah".
Y es más bien del revés.

No dije que fueran poca cosa.
Dije que no has inventado nada, que es distinto.
Sin embargo yo sí.

Las imprentas industriales producen libros.
Y qué quieres que te diga, las cosa impresa como "los pilares de la tierra" más que producción, se me antoja desperdicio de recursos y energía.

Ya, os papeles de váter llamados periódicos, imagínate que sensación me dan.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si, se forman bacanales en los descampados mientras suena reguetón de fondo...
> 
> Aquí no empezamos a salir de juerga hasta los 15 largos para 16, porque teníamos a nuestra madre con una bonita zapatilla esperándonos en casa. Cuando eran fiestas del pueblo de al lado nos iban a buscar a la una de la mañana y a casa, te gustase o no.



Que tendrá que ver lo que dices con la ingeniería social de décadas.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jul 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Que si, que ya me se el discurso del currito "quejjquejjque lojj hinjinierojj sin el currito no son nah".
> Y es más bien del revés.
> 
> No dije que fueran poca cosa.
> ...



Yo he inventado alguna que otra cosilla pequeñaja que me guardo bajo la manga. Igual puedo sacarle partido.

Se necesita gente que inventé,así que adelante.

En cuanto lo que te resalto en negrita de tu réplica, echa la vista a tu alrededor y mira todas las cosas que se imprimen y en los materiales que están impresos. Tienes un amplio abanico de impresión industrial más allá de un simple libro o periódico.


----------



## Gotthard (4 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Gracias Gotthard por la explicación. Que pasaba por la trena es lo que yo tenía en la cabeza. Cuando vivía en USA recuerdo alguna historia kafkiana de un novio de 18 ? que se benefició a la novia de 17 y pico. No me acuerdo de los detalles ni del estado, pero recuerdo la situación tan jodida a la que se enfrentaba el novio.



En USA la ley es la ley ("it's the law") eso viene a decir que la ley, si el supuesto de hecho encaja por la mínima en la norma juridica, te la comes independientemente del contexto incluso aunque vaya contra el sentido común. Luego puedes venir con atenuantes, pero nunca vas a ver las acrobacias interpretativas y tragadas de ruedas de molino que acostumbramos por estos lares cuando hay tema politico por medio o el juicio es mediático.


----------



## terraenxebre (4 Jul 2022)

Muerte por kiki


----------



## Lubinillo (4 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Un imberbe de catorce años en un imberbe, le pique o no el pitilín. A esa edad son críos mentales todavía, aunque te han las hormonas por las nubes



Algunas aunque tengáis traitantos seguis en la adolescencia. Y no se que haces en un hilo que se va ha hablar de sexo mas que de otra cosa tu que eres asexual.


----------



## Lubinillo (4 Jul 2022)

Imagino que los que la han denunciado son los padres en viendo que podían sacar tajada.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Jul 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Algunas aunque tengáis traitantos seguis en la adolescencia. Y no se que haces en un hilo que se va ha hablar de sexo mas que de otra cosa tu que eres asexual.



Yo curro y tengo una. Vida plenamente de adulto.

Aquí se habla de un posible abuso sexual a un menor, y yo tengo familiares menores de edad. Las cuñadeces son offtopic


----------



## Lubinillo (4 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> *Yo curro y tengo una. Vida plenamente de adulto.*
> 
> Aquí se habla de un posible abuso sexual a un menor, y yo tengo familiares menores de edad. Las cuñadeces son offtopic



Gracias por recalcarlo sino no nos habríamos percatado.


----------



## Turek (4 Jul 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> *Violar*: 2. tr. Tener acceso carnal con alguien en contra de su voluntad *o cuando se halla privado de sentido o discernimiento*.
> 
> En cualquier caso, si violación no te gusta, llámalo como te de la gana. Llamémoslo abuso sexual si te parece más correcto.
> 
> Y no hay que montarse películas. El hecho de que tu supongas que un menor goce (y tu que sabrás si gozó o no) no hace que que sea menos delictivo lo que hizo la abusadora. También puedes suponer que una niña abusada por su profesor ha gozado como nunca en su vida, cuando igual lo que ha hecho es traumatizarla para siempre. En cualquier caso, haya goce o no lo haya, es un delito.



Suponemos que ella abusó?
No se yo si se lo montaron 4 veces...
O fue de mutuo acuerdo y ahora solo quieren pasta los padres.


----------



## Descolonización de España (5 Jul 2022)

Turek dijo:


> Suponemos que ella abusó?
> No se yo si se lo montaron 4 veces...
> O fue de mutuo acuerdo y ahora solo quieren pasta los padres.



Da lo mismo que fuera de mutuo acuerdo o no. Por ejemplo, si tu eres multimillonario y le pagas 5.000 euros a una niña o le regalas un coche (una miseria para ti, pero una fortuna para ella) a cambio de tirártela cuatro veces ¿lo considerarías moralmente aceptable solo porque ella da su consentimiento?

Abusar no solo es forzar físicamente a alguien. También engañar o convencer a alguien (para mantener relaciones sexuales) que no tiene capacidad de razonar como un adulto es una violación (por ejemplo, aprovecharse de un niño o un discapacitado).


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Jul 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Da lo mismo que fuera de mutuo acuerdo o no. Por ejemplo, si tu eres multimillonario y le pagas 5.000 euros a una niña o le regalas un coche (una miseria para ti, pero una fortuna para ella) a cambio de tirártela cuatro veces ¿lo considerarías moralmente aceptable solo porque ella da su consentimiento?
> 
> Abusar no solo es forzar físicamente a alguien. También engañar o convencer a alguien (para mantener relaciones sexuales) que no tiene capacidad de razonar como un adulto es una violación (por ejemplo, aprovecharse de un niño o un discapacitado).



No digo que sea moralmente aceptable lo que ha hecho la millonetis, pero lo de la capacidad de razonar de los adultos es a estás alturas un mito, viendo el percal a dos años de plandemia.

Seguramente no es lo mejor para su desarrollo personal que un adolescente folle, ni con otros adolescente, hasta que tenga cierta madurez psicológica y espiritual, repito madurez que casi nadie en esta sociedad alcanza en toda su borrega vida, pero no es un niño ni tiene porque mediar engaño, porque ya le pica, lo condenable es que la milf le puso la tentación al alcance de la polla.


----------



## Jevitronka (5 Jul 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Gracias por recalcarlo sino no nos habríamos percatado.



Como la pones en duda...


----------

